# Scoperto mia moglie..



## mauro (29 Marzo 2014)

ciao a tutti 
mi presento sono Mauro e da alcune settimane vi leggo..
Se ho trovato questo forum è perchè ho un problema e ora vi chiedo aiuto ho bisogno di sfogarmi e trovare "calma".

Sono sposato da 12 anni ed ho una figlia di 8 anni,
In questi anni io e mia moglie abbiamo passato periodi molto duri per problemi finanziari e di mia salute , io sono ammalato di una malattia neurologica invalidante.

Da circa 3 mesi vedevo che mia moglie mi stava nascondendo qualcosa , era riservata passava ore al pc alla sera , ma diceva che era con i suoi familiari , mia moglie è straniera.
Aveva messo la password sullo smartphone dicendomi che le erano partite involontariamente delle telefonate.. ma io insistevo perchè lo lasciasse libero , lei si arrabbiava dicendomi che ero il solito geloso.

Ho iniziato a controllare i suoi tabulati online e trovavo una miriade di sms verso un numero che non conoscevo , mi sentivo male per quello che io facevo (spiarla) ma non riuscivo a fare a meno finchè un giorno le ho chiesto di chi fosse quel numero e lei mi disse che era della sua nuova collega..

Io non credendoci un giorno ho chiamato e mi rispose un uomo e riagganciai subito.

Passa del tempo e glielo dico , lei va su tutte le furie dicendomi che era il ragazzo della sua collega e se ero pazzo di fare cose del genere mettendo a repentaglio il rapporto della sua "amica".

MI sento nuovamente male ma non riesco a crederle non volevo perderla..

Finchè una settimana fa scopro che lei scrive in chat facebook con una sua amica che si sente con uno con cui non ha fatto ancora nulla , ma che avrebbe voglia di osare , che si sente attratta sessualmente da lui ma che ha paura di sbagliare.

Io qui non resisto , non voglio dire che ho scoperto (sono una m....a) ma voglio che sia lei a confessare , ci provo per 2 ore ma lei nega tutto dicendomi che se continuo a dubitare di lei è meglio che ci parliamo su come continuare che così è impossibile.
A questo punto le dico che ho letto tutto , lei rimane gelata.
Io da una settimana continuo a tornare sull'argomento vedo che lei è stanca di parlarne ho paura di perderla.
E' una donna bellissima , ma lei mi dice che non si vede più bella e voleva vedere se era ancora attraente e che si era iscritta a badoo.. , aveva bisogno di una persona con cui parlare dei nostri problemi per sfogarsi , non ha amiche con cui parlare di questi problemi , e che solo dopo è iniziato un corteggiamento forte.

Non so cosa fare ho il numero di lui ma lei mi ha detto che si sono messaggiati per finire con tutto perchè non vuole finire con il nostro rapporto.

Nn so come crederle , non ci riesco , ho paura che alla prima debolezza ci ricaschi.
Ho il numero di lui ma lei mi dice che lui non centra e non devo rovinargli la sua vita(anche lui è sposato) e gli ha promesso che io non so nulla e non verrò a sapere di nulla.
Anche questa cosa mi fa star male sembra che sia più importante lui che noi.

Vorrei sapere la sua identità ma non so come farlo in internet non trovo il suo numero.

Cosa devo fare come mi devo comportare.
Aiutatemi e grazie per chi mi ha letto finalmente ho potuto parlarne con qualcuno , non voglio farlo con le persone che conosco.

Grazie vi aspetto aiutatemi 

p.s.: la amo


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2014)

Storia quasi identica alla mia.
Tua moglie in questo  momento è nella fase del coinvolgimento. Lasciala fare e eventualmente spiala di nascosto, tanto andrà comunque avanti nascondendosi di più se lo farai apertamente. C'è una crisi tra voi. Potrebbe essere definitiva, oppure temporanea. Dipenderà tutto da come si evolverà questo tradimento e dalle vostre reazioni.
Difficilmente rinuncerà a fare sesso con questa persona se è presa, e più tu le starai addosso più rovinerai il rapporto con lei, buttandola quasi sicuramente tra le braccia dell'altro.
Mantieni la calma, tieni sotto controllo i comportamenti di lei senza far vedere che la controlli, non ossessionarla, agisci sui sensi di colpa (che di solito hanno tutti, chi più, chi meno).
Può darsi che la cosa finisca velocemente, può darsi che no. Anche per l'altro potrebbe essere una relazione "temporanea".
L'evoluzione peggiore è la separazione, lo sai, per noi uomini. Perderesti tutto, o quasi. 
L'incognita in tutto questo è il coinvolgimento sentimentale, quanto può essere profondo per entrambi, quanto questa profondità può mettere a rischio le rispettive coppie.
Il fatto di stare all'occhio riguarda proprio questo: evitare per quanto possibile che cresca una storia d'amore.
So quanto sia difficile muoversi ora. Ogni azione può comportare una reazione che può essere negativa o positiva. Parliamone man mano, approfondendo la cosa. Comunque: non ossessionarla con i controlli. Già vedendo la sua reazione, otterresti solo di litigare con lei e di allontanarla. Non è strategicamente produttivo, a meno che tu non voglia rischiare di arrivare alla separazione. Ma da quel che scrivi mi sembra che tu non voglia e che vuoi tua moglie.

Ps Scusa se sono esplicito, ma cosa intendi per malattia neurologica invalidante? In termini di coppia, quali conseguenze ha avuto su di voi?


----------



## erab (29 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Storia quasi identica alla mia.
> Tua moglie in questo  momento è nella fase del coinvolgimento. Lasciala fare e eventualmente spiala di nascosto, tanto andrà comunque avanti nascondendosi di più se lo farai apertamente. C'è una crisi tra voi. Potrebbe essere definitiva, oppure temporanea. Dipenderà tutto da come si evolverà questo tradimento e dalle vostre reazioni.
> Difficilmente rinuncerà a fare sesso con questa persona se è presa, e più tu le starai addosso più rovinerai il rapporto con lei, buttandola quasi sicuramente tra le braccia dell'altro.
> Mantieni la calma, tieni sotto controllo i comportamenti di lei senza far vedere che la controlli, non ossessionarla, agisci sui sensi di colpa (che di solito hanno tutti, chi più, chi meno).
> ...



.......... no comment......... vado a correre, che è meglio.

Oscuro, per favore, puoi rispondere tu?
Grazie.


----------



## mauro (29 Marzo 2014)

sono ammalato di sclerosi multipla ed ultimamente avevo iniziato ad avere problemi di erezione.. 
risolti ancora prima di scoprire il tutto assumendo il viagra..

Mia moglie mi dice che non l'ha mai visto ed io tendenzialmente anche se ho scoperto che mi mente continuo a crederle.

Capisco bene cosa vuoi dirmi con il muovermi con cautela ma non è facile.Scatti d'ira mi prendono continuamente e cerco di trattenrli.
Capisco che agli occhi di molti posso essere visto come un pappamolle , ma io la amo.

Ho bisogno di capire , a volte mi pento di averla messa alle strette così avrei potuto scoprire di più ma allo stesso tempo ho paura che lei vada sulle sue braccia anche se mi dice che anche lui è sposato.

Vorrei vedere la sua faccia , per capire con chi mi devo confrontare.
Ho voglia di urlare 

grazie

p.s.: lei mi ha detto che questo non l'ha mai neanche visto solo sentito al telefono e sms.. robe da matti..


----------



## free (29 Marzo 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> sono ammalato di sclerosi multipla ed ultimamente avevo iniziato ad avere problemi di erezione..
> risolti ancora prima di scoprire il tutto assumendo il viagra..
> 
> Mia moglie mi dice che non l'ha mai visto ed io tendenzialmente anche se ho scoperto che mi mente continuo a crederle.
> ...


ciao, direi che è un po' "presto" per giudicarti pappamolle, infatti ti consiglio di darti una specie di termine, ovvero di cercare di mettere a posto le cose con tua moglie, dato che la ami, anche valutando il suo comportamento nei tuoi confronti, e che sensazioni ti dà
intendo dire: se con il passare del tempo le cose peggiorano (speriamo di no, ma ora purtroppo è un'ipotesi che devi valutare), allora dovresti proprio considerare l'ipotesi di chiudere, anche per non stare ancora più male incastrato in una storia agonizzante
invece se al contrario noti dei miglioramenti tra di voi, dalle tempo e forse le cose si aggiusteranno


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Marzo 2014)

erab ha detto:


> .......... no comment......... vado a correre, che è meglio.
> 
> Oscuro, per favore, puoi rispondere tu?
> Grazie.


Quoto.
Vado a correre anch'io.
Storia d'amore. Mamma mia


----------



## mauro (29 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> ciao, direi che è un po' "presto" per giudicarti pappamolle, infatti ti consiglio di darti una specie di termine, ovvero di cercare di mettere a posto le cose con tua moglie, dato che la ami, anche valutando il suo comportamento nei tuoi confronti, e che sensazioni ti dà
> intendo dire: se con il passare del tempo le cose peggiorano (speriamo di no, ma ora purtroppo è un'ipotesi che devi valutare), allora dovresti proprio considerare l'ipotesi di chiudere, anche per non stare ancora più male incastrato in una storia agonizzante
> invece se al contrario noti dei miglioramenti tra di voi, dalle tempo e forse le cose si aggiusteranno


grazie ,
ho tanta paura di non riuscire a togliermi i dubbi.
Io penso che se lei fosse pentita di questo , conoscendomi come sono e che sono disposto al perdono , dovrebbe dirmi in trasparenza come sono andate veramente le cose e non lasciarmi con mezze risposte,
Lei dice che è affranta che sta male , che non vuole più parlarne mettendoci una pietra sopra , ma io invece penso che se le cose non vanno affrontate nella loro interezza , poi potranno tornare con più veemenza..

Sono affranto ed ho paura di fare i passi sbagliati


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Marzo 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> sono ammalato di sclerosi multipla ed ultimamente avevo iniziato ad avere problemi di erezione..
> risolti ancora prima di scoprire il tutto assumendo il viagra..
> 
> Mia moglie mi dice che non l'ha mai visto ed io tendenzialmente anche se ho scoperto che mi mente continuo a crederle.
> ...


Con tutto quello che mi dispiace per la tua malattia. Non credo sia il sesso tra voi il problema di tua moglie: per il quale potrebbe aver cercato un altro. Direi di no.
Scusa se mi sono permessa.


----------



## mauro (29 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Con tutto quello che mi dispiace per la tua malattia. Non credo sia il sesso tra voi il problema di tua moglie: per il quale potrebbe aver cercato un altro. Direi di no.
> Scusa se mi sono permessa.


no anzi , è di questo che ho bisogno dimmi la tua , se puoi/vuoi aiutarmi

grazie


----------



## free (29 Marzo 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> grazie ,
> ho tanta paura di non riuscire a togliermi i dubbi.
> Io penso che se lei fosse pentita di questo , conoscendomi come sono e che sono disposto al perdono , dovrebbe dirmi in trasparenza come sono andate veramente le cose e non lasciarmi con mezze risposte,
> *Lei dice che è affranta che sta male , che non vuole più parlarne mettendoci una pietra sopra ,* ma io invece penso che se le cose non vanno affrontate nella loro interezza , poi potranno tornare con più veemenza..
> ...


ecco ad es. potresti vedere "come" ci mette una pietra sopra: si comporta in modo limpido? non dà adito a sospetti? ti fa sentire ancora amato? 
ti ripeto: io non prenderei decisioni affrettate, ma proverei a vedere come va e che sensazioni mi dà averla vicino, lasciando per il momento da parte la richiesta di chiarezza totale, che al momento lei sembra non darti (o comunque a te non sembra)


----------



## mauro (29 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> ecco ad es. potresti vedere "come" ci mette una pietra sopra: si comporta in modo limpido? non dà adito a sospetti? ti fa sentire ancora amato?
> ti ripeto: io non prenderei decisioni affrettate, ma proverei a vedere come va e che sensazioni mi dà averla vicino, lasciando per il momento da parte la richiesta di chiarezza totale, che al momento lei sembra non darti (o comunque a te non sembra)


Lei dice che ha tentato di lanciarmi segnali del suo malessere ma che io non la capivo.
Si sente male si è fatta autolesionismo e quant'altro , si voglio recuperare tutto , ma non so se riesco a restare fuori da questo argomento.. è più forte di me..


----------



## free (29 Marzo 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> Lei dice che ha tentato di lanciarmi segnali del suo malessere ma che io non la capivo.
> Si sente male si è fatta autolesionismo e quant'altro , si voglio recuperare tutto , ma non so se riesco a restare fuori da questo argomento.. è più forte di me..



vabbè, capisco che è più forte di te, ma mica vorrai mandare all'aria un matrimonio perchè tua moglie non vuole (o non sembra) rispondere esattamente a tutte le tue domande...che sono legittime, ci mancherebbe, tuttavia così rischiate di rimanere in una posizione di stallo, muro contro muro...a cosa vi servirebbe?
dico questo perchè tu hai detto che la ami ancora


----------



## mauro (29 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> vabbè, capisco che è più forte di te, ma mica vorrai mandare all'aria un matrimonio perchè tua moglie non vuole (o non sembra) rispondere esattamente a tutte le tue domande...che sono legittime, ci mancherebbe, tuttavia così rischiate di rimanere in una posizione di stallo, muro contro muro...a cosa vi servirebbe?
> dico questo perchè tu hai detto che la ami ancora


hai ragione , la amo , ma mi chiedo se io riesco ad accettare perchè lei non me ne parla come una cosa passata cosi facendo dimostrando fiducia in me ,
Perchè mi tiene lontato?
questo mi chiedo , e ho paura che a lei ci siano dubbi su di noi.
Da tempo se litigavamo (capitava) lei diceva così non si può andare avanti.

parlando con te/voi mi sta aiutando , finalmente ho potuto parlane con qualcuno , MAI lo farei con dei conoscenti , per il valore che ha mia moglie e il nostro rapporto.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Storia quasi identica alla mia.
> Tua moglie in questo  momento è nella fase del coinvolgimento. Lasciala fare e eventualmente spiala di nascosto, tanto andrà comunque avanti nascondendosi di più se lo farai apertamente. C'è una crisi tra voi. Potrebbe essere definitiva, oppure temporanea. Dipenderà tutto da come si evolverà questo tradimento e dalle vostre reazioni.
> Difficilmente rinuncerà a fare sesso con questa persona se è presa, e più tu le starai addosso più rovinerai il rapporto con lei, buttandola quasi sicuramente tra le braccia dell'altro.
> Mantieni la calma, tieni sotto controllo i comportamenti di lei senza far vedere che la controlli, non ossessionarla, agisci sui sensi di colpa (che di solito hanno tutti, chi più, chi meno).
> ...


Danny scrivi post che condivido spesso ma quando si parla di tradimenti proprio non ce la faccio.
Ti leggo e penso a me traditrice.
Se mio marito reagisse e pensasse come te credo che se solo avessi un minimo senso di pentimento mi passerebbe all'istante.
Magari per tua moglie é diverso


----------



## feather (29 Marzo 2014)

Sono d'accordo con Danny sul fatto che più le stai col fiato sul collo, più peggiori la situazione. 
Lasciale fare il cazzo che vuole, tanto lo farà comunque. 
Invece di perdere tempo a spiarla, spendilo chiedendole cosa manca nella vostra relazione di coppia e cosa puoi fare per darle quello che le manca. 

Se è qualcosa che le puoi dare senza snaturarti potreste anche andare verso una soluzione e una coppia migliore di quella di prima.


----------



## mauro (29 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Danny scrivi post che condivido spesso ma quando si parla di tradimenti proprio non ce la faccio.
> Ti leggo e penso a me traditrice.
> Se mio marito reagisse e pensasse come te credo che se solo avessi un minimo senso di pentimento mi passerebbe all'istante.
> Magari per tua moglie é diverso


lei mi ha detto che ha smesso di sentirsi e che non lo ha neanche mai visto in vita sua ma solo conosciuto in internet e parlato con sms.
Mi ha detto che non lo sente più , confermo con i tabulati.. , ma ho molti dubbi ora , lei sa che la controllo lo ha capito e quindi ho paura che cambi metodi di comunicazione..

Comunque quello che hai detto è il pensiero che mi fa impazzire.. se io la tradissi e lei mi mettesse alle strette farei di tutto per riconquistarla , e non impiegherei scuse per discolparmi , avrei sbagliato e chiederei perdono senza che me lo chiedesse


----------



## mauro (29 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con Danny sul fatto che più le stai col fiato sul collo, più peggiori la situazione.
> Lasciale fare il cazzo che vuole, tanto lo farà comunque.
> Invece di perdere tempo a spiarla, spendilo chiedendole cosa manca nella vostra relazione di coppia e cosa puoi fare per darle quello che le manca.
> 
> Se è qualcosa che le puoi dare senza snaturarti potreste anche andare verso una soluzione e una coppia migliore di quella di prima.


GRAZIE


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> lei mi ha detto che ha smesso di sentirsi e che non lo ha neanche mai visto in vita sua ma solo conosciuto in internet e parlato con sms.
> Mi ha detto che non lo sente più , confermo con i tabulati.. , ma ho molti dubbi ora , lei sa che la controllo lo ha capito e quindi ho paura che cambi metodi di comunicazione..
> 
> Comunque quello che hai detto è il pensiero che mi fa impazzire.. se io la tradissi e lei mi mettesse alle strette farei di tutto per riconquistarla , e non impiegherei scuse per discolparmi , avrei sbagliato e chiederei perdono senza che me lo chiedesse


Se tua moglie é pentita si metterà totalmemte a disposizione per farti capire che non ha nulla da nasconderti.
Il fatto che tu abbia paura credo sia normale ma devi far sentire la tua rabbia e incazzatura.
La comprensione il lasciarmi fare ecc ecc io li prenderei come totale disinteresse o comunque cercare di raggiungere un quieto vivere.
Che va anche bene se condiviso ma non parlerei più di amore. Diventa affetto complicità suddittanza comodità che ripeto va benissimo basta prenderne atto ed esserne cobsapevoli.
Da un uomo che mi ama mi aspetto un atteggiamento da uomo. E il far finta di non vedere o giustificarmi non lo é.


----------



## mauro (29 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se tua moglie é pentita si metterà totalmemte a disposizione per farti capire che non ha nulla da nasconderti.
> Il fatto che tu abbia paura credo sia normale ma devi far sentire la tua rabbia e incazzatura.
> La comprensione il lasciarmi fare ecc ecc io li prenderei come totale disinteresse o comunque cercare di raggiungere un quieto vivere.
> Che va anche bene se condiviso ma non parlerei più di amore. Diventa affetto complicità suddittanza comodità che ripeto va benissimo basta prenderne atto ed esserne cobsapevoli.
> Da un uomo che mi ama mi aspetto un atteggiamento da uomo. E il far finta di non vedere o giustificarmi non lo é.


L'ho fatta sentire , tanto che mi chiede di smetterla di fare l'incazzato e di reiniziare che così non va bene , quindi alla fine dalla parte del torto ci passo io , anche se lei dice che non vuole trovare colpevoli. 
Non so come affrontare il discorso del nostro rapporto senza incappare a parlare di nuovo del fatto..


----------



## Gimmy (29 Marzo 2014)

Io posso solo lontanamente immaginare cosa significa affrontare una malattia come la tua. Ma la natura, e non 
solo quella umana, la natura in generale, è estremamente crudele e brutale. Non si può fare a meno
di pensare al tuo stato e ciò che tutto questo porta. Ma è necessario fare uno sforzo ulteriore e cercare di capire anche la realtà che sta vivendo di tua moglie. La tua malattia non ti lascia scampo, non ti da scelte, ma tua moglie adesso è costretta a delle scelte suo malgrado, da persona sana e probabilmente ancora giovane.

Scusami se sono stato schietto, anch'io ho avuto un terribile dramma in famiglia. Per questo sto cercando di vedere la realtà anche dalla parte dei familiari di chi sta male.


un abbraccio!


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> L'ho fatta sentire , tanto che mi chiede di smetterla di fare l'incazzato e di reiniziare che così non va bene , quindi alla fine dalla parte del torto ci passo io , anche se lei dice che non vuole trovare colpevoli.
> Non so come affrontare il discorso del nostro rapporto senza incappare a parlare di nuovo del fatto..


Nel torto c' é lei e non tu intanto
Per il resto il mio post era più riferito all'atteggiamento di Danny che al tuo


----------



## mauro (29 Marzo 2014)

Gimmy ha detto:


> Io posso solo lontanamente immaginare cosa significa affrontare una malattia come la tua. Ma la natura, e non
> solo quella umana, la natura in generale, è estremamente crudele e brutale. Non si può fare a meno
> di pensare al tuo stato e ciò che tutto questo porta. Ma è necessario fare uno sforzo ulteriore e cercare di capire anche la realtà che sta vivendo di tua moglie. La tua malattia non ti lascia scampo, non ti da scelte, ma tua moglie adesso è costretta a delle scelte suo malgrado, da persona sana e probabilmente ancora giovane.
> 
> ...


GRAZIE 

Si siamo "giovani" tutte e due abbiamo 39 anni.

Lei dice che aveva bisogno di liberare la testa di parlarne con qualcuno , non ha amici è straniera , e che solo dopo si è lasciata andare a flirt.. e nulla di più.

La mia malattia è pesante ma per il momento riesco a contenerla.. ho scoperto in tutto questo che mia moglie è stanca ed è su questo che devo ricostruire tutto..


----------



## mauro (29 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nel torto c' é lei e non tu intanto
> Per il resto il mio post era più riferito all'atteggiamento di Danny che al tuo


ops ..


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> ops ..



Ma no figurati..hai fatto bene a spiegare le tue motivazioni
Ah...benvenuto


----------



## mauro (29 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma no figurati..hai fatto bene a spiegare le tue motivazioni
> Ah...benvenuto


grazie ... anche se mi sarebbe piaciuto conoscervi in altri forum...:rotfl:


----------



## Gian (29 Marzo 2014)

hai scritto: "io la amo!".

Ora poniti una domanda: "lei mi ama?".

Chiediglielo , oggi: "tu mi ami?".

hai un problema grave e spero che a questa situazione drammatica
non se ne aggiungano altre. 
Si iscrive a badoo ed è un sito per incontri di sesso, inutile girarci intorno.
Hai dato elementi molto precisi che mi fanno comprendere bene la vostra 
situazione e il vostro menage.
Prima di far precipitare tutto, aspetta e dai tempo al tempo, studia bene
cosa lei fa, cosa vuole fare di voi due. cerca di capire cosa vuole fare veramente in coppia.
Un fatto deve essere certo, non controllarla perchè più la controlli e più te ne combina
alle spalle.

a presto


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> grazie ... anche se mi sarebbe piaciuto conoscervi in altri forum...:rotfl:


In effetti 
Ma anche il confronto aiuta in momenti difficili. Quindi prendi il buono che arroverà di sicuro, cazzeggia un po' (e qui di cazzeggio ce n'é molto) e intanto piano piano sistemi le cose


----------



## mauro (29 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> In effetti
> Ma anche il confronto aiuta in momenti difficili. Quindi prendi il buono che arroverà di sicuro, cazzeggia un po' (e qui di cazzeggio ce n'é molto) e intanto piano piano sistemi le cose


proprio..
posso chiederti una cosa? tu sei donna e penso possa rispondermi..
ma una donna sposata con una figlia , tutto apparentemente tranquillo , vita intensa perchè lavoriamo intensamente entrambi , perchè
mette a repentaglio tutto per andare con un altro??
e secondo te è stata sincera oppure ha risposto per non farmi male e dimenticare tutto anche lei?
eppoi devo farmi vedere duro e dubbioso o coprire tutto e farmi vedere che ho fiducia? (bugia grande)

grazie


----------



## mauro (29 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> hai scritto: "io la amo!".
> 
> Ora poniti una domanda: "lei mi ama?".
> 
> ...


ok penso tu abbia ragione.
l'ho chiesto ieri e guardandomi mi ha detto di SI. che si sente na stupida ma che era una cazzata e che non ha fatto nulla..
pensa che dubito perfino che lo abbia conosciuto su badoo , controllavo la cronologia e non vedevo accessi..
e lei non sa neanche lontanamente come cancellare la cronologia..
A parole lei vuole reiniziare tutto dimenticando il tutto... ma è ancora fresca.. nel tempo si vedrà


----------



## lolapal (29 Marzo 2014)

Ciao Mauro e benvenuto! 
E' sempre molto doloroso venire a conoscenza di una persona giovane affetta da una malattia grave... ti auguro il mio migliore in bocca al lupo.

Ma tu sei qui per un motivo ben preciso e anche molto importante. Se hai bisogno di opinioni spassionate e sincere (certe volte anche un po' colorite) e di una visuale diversa, sei nel posto giusto. 

Ti leggo sincero e costruttivo, tutto sommato, e questo mi sembra un buon punto di partenza.
Ora, da quello che hai riportato tu, cerco di mettermi nei panni di tua moglie:
- ha quasi quarant'anni: per una donna è un'età particolare. Sei ancora giovane, ma hai raggiunto una maturità tale che ti fa sentire la vera fautrice della tua vita. E' un'età che ti fa fare dei bilanci, nel bene e nel male.
- è di un altro paese: quindi in qualche modo fa uno "sforzo" intellettuale notevole tra la lingua e la cultura diverse. La solitudine può bussare alla porta, senti che la tua famiglia d'origine non è lì dietro l'angolo per correre da te in caso di bisogno.
- la tua malattia è una cosa da affrontare. Molte donne si proiettano nel futuro: una bimba piccola, l'uomo che ami che è in pericolo, la sensazione di essere sola (che magari, se si guarda intorno, non è così, ma le sensazioni sono sensazioni e spesso travalicano la realtà).
- tu sei geloso e l'hai controllata, invece di chiederti e chiederle come stava lei ad affrontare tutto quello che state affrontando (non è mancanza di rispetto nei confronti della tua malattia, ma uno stato d'animo comprensibile, secondo me).

Tu dici di amarla e si evince dalle tue parole che sei sincero. Amare significa avere fiducia. Cerca di andare a fondo, non del lato morboso della cosa (se lo ha visto, cosa ci ha fatto, se si sono scritti porcate), ma di quello che lei aveva l'esigenza di provare, non solo a livello erotico, ma a 360 gradi a livello emozionale.

Parlare di lei, di te, di voi e non dell'altro, è l'unico modo per affrontare la situazione e recuperare il vostro rapporto. E' sbagliato e logorante voler sapere chi è, che faccia ha, per poterti confrontare. Non è una questione fisica, secondo me, ma mentale.
Certo è che non sarà più tutto come prima, ma potrebbe essere un nuovo punto di partenza... chissà...


----------



## Gian (29 Marzo 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> proprio..
> posso chiederti una cosa? tu sei donna e penso possa rispondermi..
> ma una donna sposata con una figlia , tutto apparentemente tranquillo , vita intensa perchè lavoriamo intensamente entrambi , perchè
> *mette a repentaglio tutto per andare con un altro??*
> ...


rispondo io al posto di Farfalla, che mi mena un cazzotto... con un'ala .

Perchè è bella. 
Perchè vuole ancora essere seducente e le si mosso qualcosa dentro che
nè io, nè tantomeno tu, e neppure chi non è mai passato nella sua situazione possiamo capire.
E poi perchè ci sono in giro un sacco di emeriti bastardi che ronzano intorno alle donne
impegnate *e in crisi,* senza pensare al danno che possono creare.

la sincerità? Ah, scordatela in questi casi....ti ha detto il pezzo che interessava
a lei e forse, sottolineo forse, un minimo ha voluto "tutelarti" non dicendo tutto,
come spessissimo fanno le donne (*) scoperte in queste spinose situazioni ...


(*) non tutte!


----------



## lolapal (29 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> rispondo io al posto di Farfalla, che mi mena un cazzotto... con un'ala .
> 
> Perchè è bella.
> Perchè vuole ancora essere seducente e le si mosso qualcosa dentro che
> ...


...non tutte...


----------



## Gian (29 Marzo 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> ok penso tu abbia ragione.
> l'ho chiesto ieri e guardandomi mi ha detto di SI.
> che si sente na stupida ma che era una cazzata e che non ha fatto nulla..
> pensa che dubito perfino che lo abbia conosciuto su badoo , controllavo la cronologia e non vedevo accessi..
> ...



Lo può aver conosciuto in qualsiasi altro modo.
Puo' non averci fatto nulla e può esserci andata a letto, non lo sappiamo.
E' una cosa talmente intima e personale che è quasi inconfessabile. 
Il problema è capire perchè lei , cioè tua moglie, ha voluto trasgredire, 
il problema è il vostro rapporto e cosa non girava. 

Da come la descrivi non mi sembra una cattiva donna...le sue reazioni
sono naturali, scontate in questi casi ... prova a prenderla con tenerezza,
e rammenta che la battaglia più grande che stai combattendo è un'altra
e non c'è bisogno che te lo dica...
Io ti mando un abbraccio forte forte...e spero di vero cuore
che tutto si rimetta in sesto.
Scusami ma mi sono emozionato scrivendo queste frasi 
sarà l'età e forse mi fa male leggere tutto questo dolore in giro.

un abbraccio di nuovo


----------



## lolapal (29 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> Lo può aver conosciuto in qualsiasi altro modo.
> Puo' non averci fatto nulla e può esserci andata a letto, non lo sappiamo.
> E' una cosa talmente intima e personale che è quasi inconfessabile.
> *Il problema è capire perchè lei , cioè tua moglie, ha voluto trasgredire,
> ...


Mi sembra un buon punto di vista. 

p.s.: Grazie per l'*


----------



## mauro (29 Marzo 2014)

grazie a tutti di cuore , ne avevo bisogno , a breve torna da lavoro...vado a finire di preparare il pranzo.

a dopo...


----------



## Sterminator (29 Marzo 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> proprio..
> posso chiederti una cosa? tu sei donna e penso possa rispondermi..
> ma una donna sposata con una figlia , tutto apparentemente tranquillo , vita intensa perchè lavoriamo intensamente entrambi , perchè
> mette a repentaglio tutto per andare con un altro??
> ...


Mauro purtroppo nella tua spiacevolissima situazione devi essere molto malleabile e non partire in quarta...

in certe situazioni si dimostra anche il voler bene o l'amore per una persona anche lasciandola andare per trovare la felicita' in altre braccia...

ed il tenere legati a se' qualcuno per pieta', a me darebbe al cazzo in una maniera tremenda...


----------



## Tebe (29 Marzo 2014)

Gimmy ha detto:


> Io posso solo lontanamente immaginare cosa significa affrontare una malattia come la tua. Ma la natura, e non
> solo quella umana, la natura in generale, è estremamente crudele e brutale. Non si può fare a meno
> di pensare al tuo stato e ciò che tutto questo porta. Ma è necessario fare uno sforzo ulteriore e cercare di capire anche la realtà che sta vivendo di tua moglie. La tua malattia non ti lascia scampo, non ti da scelte, ma tua moglie adesso è costretta a delle scelte suo malgrado, da persona sana e probabilmente ancora giovane.
> 
> ...


Quoto assolutamente.

Mario, ho avuto un cancro e il mio compagno qualche tempo dopo mi ha tradita.
Proprio come voi c era una malattia di mezzo E problemi di comunicazione che ci "trascinavamo"...
Insomma...mi ha tradito. Ed uno dei motivi é stata proprio la malatti mia.
Non ha retto.
Si sentiva solo in coppia. Come mi ci sentivo io.
questo é successo quattro anni fa.
Siamo ancora insieme.
Innamorati.
Felici.
E il resto é fuffa.
Non starle addosso e non rompere i coglioni sempr con sta storia.
Come ti hanno già detto é un muro contro muro.
Lei ti ha espresso un suo malessere che tu non hai colto. Te lo ha detto lei. E ci credo. Nemmeno io coglievo i malesseri del mio uomo perché giustamente ero troppo concentrata sulla mia malattia 
Ovviamente non é colpa tua certo ma se la ami devi cambiare atteggiamento pensando che se tu sei " spventato" lei lo sarà altrettanto.
Parti da qui.
Vi é capitata una cosa crudele e ui non si puó ragionare , secondo me, prescindendo dalla tua malattia.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mauro purtroppo nella tua spiacevolissima situazione devi essere molto malleabile e non partire in quarta...
> 
> in certe situazioni si dimostra anche il voler bene o l'amore per una persona anche lasciandola andare per trovare la felicita' in altre braccia...
> 
> ed il tenere legati a se' qualcuno per pieta', a me darebbe al cazzo in una maniera tremenda...


QUoto...
Ma è anche vero che quando ci si ritrova dentro certe patologie, si ha davvero bisogno materiale dell'altro.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Marzo 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> ciao a tutti
> mi presento sono Mauro e da alcune settimane vi leggo..
> Se ho trovato questo forum è perchè ho un problema e ora vi chiedo aiuto ho bisogno di sfogarmi e trovare "calma".
> 
> ...


Ciao e benvenuto, non preoccuparti di sapere che sia l'altro, non serve più di tanto, lei probabilmente ha passato un periodo stressante anche in virtù della tua malattia che può averla spaventata o paradossalmente fatta sentire inerme e talvolta invece di combattere si cerca di aggredire la vita nel modo sbagliato ( cercando altro, qualcosa lontano anni luce dai problemi e dalle preoccupazioni). Non assillarla cercate di ricostruire un rapporto con tanto dialogo e momenti solo per voi, lascia sia lei eventualmente a raccontarti altro se c'è e se se la sentirà. Se tra qualche tempo, mese verificherai che nullaè recuperato potrai affrontarla più apertamente.


----------



## Sterminator (29 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> rispondo io al posto di Farfalla, che mi mena un cazzotto... con un'ala .
> 
> Perchè è bella.
> Perchè vuole ancora essere seducente e le si mosso qualcosa dentro che
> ...


Ma ce credi alle stronzate che spari?...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

so' bastardi quelli che ce provano e non quelle che aprono le cosce e che non pensano al danno che possono arrecare....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma ce credi alle stronzate che spari?...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Magari usando altri termini ma...quoto


----------



## mauro (29 Marzo 2014)

Si a tutti , avete ragione , proprio finito di pranzare ora e le ho solo detto che questa sera voglio che parliamo di noi e di
cosa entrambi abbiamo sbagliato.

Sicuramente vi terrò informati , in questi giorni e grazie di cuore delle vostre parole , di TUTTI , avevo bisogno di sfogarmi ,
stavo impazzendo e bruciando dentro.

GRAZIE


----------



## Sterminator (29 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Magari usando altri termini ma...quoto


magari...


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> rispondo io al posto di Farfalla, che mi mena un cazzotto... con un'ala .
> 
> Perchè è bella.
> Perchè vuole ancora essere seducente e le si mosso qualcosa dentro che
> ...


Avrei risposto diversamente. Sui bastardi ho già quotato stermy 
Ma siete tutti convinti di aver sposato delle cretine? Ma perché? Io quando leggo certe cose giuro che non ci sto dentro.
Ma cazzo per andare a letto con uno come minimo ti depili, ti vesti in un certo modo poi pensi all'intimo poi esci e sai cbe stai andando da lui poi entri in un motel poi ci vai a letto. E tu mi fai credere che in tutto questo tempo sei in trans? Ma per favore....
Perché giustificarle vi fa stare meglio? Perché ridurle ad esseri che si fanno condizionare e circuire vi fa stare meglio?
Tornando alle domande di Mauro.
Non so perché una donna lo fa. Certo é che tua moglie ha cercato qualcuno con cui tradirti (vedi Badoo, che peraltro è davvero uno schifo di sito), non aveva importanza chi, lei voleva trovare qyalcuno.
Credo che la tua situazione sia diversa da tante altre e in qualche modo non puó prescindere dalla tua malattia e da quello che tua mohlie puó aver passato in questi momenti.
Non mi sento di esprimere giudizi, ognuno reagisce a mido suo. Lei avrà cercato un modo per allontanarsi dalla realtá questo puó voler dire che i aentimenti per te restano veri.
Io l'ho fatto perchè il desiderio di quell'uomo in quel momento era più forte di tutto il resto. Non mi sono pentita proprio perchè ho pensato e ripensato prima di farlo e sapevo che in quel momento era la cosa giusta per me in assoluto egoismo.


----------



## JON (29 Marzo 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> ciao a tutti
> mi presento sono Mauro e da alcune settimane vi leggo..
> Se ho trovato questo forum è perchè ho un problema e ora vi chiedo aiuto ho bisogno di sfogarmi e trovare "calma".
> 
> ...


Li c'è l'essenza del tradimento percepito. Rimani sbigottito perché scopri una complicità parallela. Si proteggono, che puoi farci. Però stiamo parlando di complicità, non di familiarità, per consigliarti di non ingigantire questa cosa a livello affettivo. Intendiamoci, ti ha tradito, non voglio dire il contrario. Piuttosto lo dico per te, per consentirti di digerire quel fatto a livello di importanza del rapporto. Ovvero che il vostro rapporto è divenuto meno preponderante di prima, il loro invece non va oltre la complicità.

Per quale motivo vuoi conoscere l'identità di lui?


----------



## lolapal (29 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Avrei risposto diversamente. Sui bastardi ho già quotato stermy
> Ma siete tutti convinti di aver sposato delle cretine? Ma perché? Io quando leggo certe cose giuro che non ci sto dentro.
> Ma cazzo per andare a letto con uno come minimo ti depili, ti vesti in un certo modo poi pensi all'intimo poi esci e sai cbe stai andando da lui poi entri in un motel poi ci vai a letto. *E tu mi fai credere che in tutto questo tempo sei in trans*? Ma per favore....
> *Perché giustificarle vi fa stare meglio? Perché ridurle ad esseri che si fanno condizionare e circuire vi fa stare meglio?*
> ...


Sono d'accordo. Non c'è nessuno stato subliminale. Ci sei tu, le tue scelte, le tue esigenze, il tuo egoismo.
Al limite, si può affermare che ci sono delle scelte che si fanno per istinto... ma sempre scelte sono.

Ogni caso è comunque a sé, nel senso che ognuna ha mille sfaccettature diverse, motivazioni più o meno razionalizzate, carattere, ecc...


----------



## sienne (29 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Storia quasi identica alla mia.
> Tua moglie in questo  momento è nella fase del coinvolgimento. Lasciala fare e eventualmente spiala di nascosto, tanto andrà comunque avanti nascondendosi di più se lo farai apertamente. C'è una crisi tra voi. Potrebbe essere definitiva, oppure temporanea. Dipenderà tutto da come si evolverà questo tradimento e dalle vostre reazioni.
> Difficilmente rinuncerà a fare sesso con questa persona se è presa, e più tu le starai addosso più rovinerai il rapporto con lei, buttandola quasi sicuramente tra le braccia dell'altro.
> Mantieni la calma, tieni sotto controllo i comportamenti di lei senza far vedere che la controlli, non ossessionarla, agisci sui sensi di colpa (che di solito hanno tutti, chi più, chi meno).
> ...



Ciao 

come si definisce, la tua di fase? ... 


sienne


----------



## Gian (29 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma ce credi alle stronzate che spari?...
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> s*o' bastardi* quelli che ce provano e non *quelle* che aprono le cosce e che non pensano al danno che possono arrecare....
> ...


scusami, ritiro il termine un po' troppo pesante.
Sono delle degnissime persone, standing ovation.
Ti posso suggerire che "forse" non hai afferrato il concetto
che volevo esprimere ?
ciao romano de Roma.


----------



## Gian (29 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Avrei risposto diversamente.
> Sui bastardi ho già quotato stermy
> Ma siete tutti convinti di aver sposato delle cretine?
> Ma perché? Io quando leggo certe cose giuro che non ci sto dentro.
> ...



Farfalla, sono tutte aggiunte tue al mio precedente pensiero, che non è assolutamente quello che 
volevo dire. 
Chiudo dicendo che hai totalmente travisato.
(credo si scriva trance, in ogni caso ) ciao.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> Farfalla, sono tutte aggiunte tue al mio precedente pensiero, che non è assolutamente quello che
> volevo dire.
> Chiudo dicendo che hai totalmente travisato.
> (credo si scriva trance, in ogni caso ) ciao.


Mi sa che hai ragione 
Se ti va spiegami cosa intendevi se ho travisato


----------



## mauro (29 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Avrei risposto diversamente. Sui bastardi ho già quotato stermy
> Ma siete tutti convinti di aver sposato delle cretine? Ma perché? Io quando leggo certe cose giuro che non ci sto dentro.
> Ma cazzo per andare a letto con uno come minimo ti depili, ti vesti in un certo modo poi pensi all'intimo poi esci e sai cbe stai andando da lui poi entri in un motel poi ci vai a letto. E tu mi fai credere che in tutto questo tempo sei in trans? Ma per favore....
> Perché giustificarle vi fa stare meglio? Perché ridurle ad esseri che si fanno condizionare e circuire vi fa stare meglio?
> ...


certo , non uso il tuo post per replicare a te  , ma per dire che lo so che lei mi ha tradito , anche se io mi mettessi in testa che con lui ha solo passato dei momenti piacevoli , per me anche questo è tradimento.Non ho mai creduto e mai crederò che due persone adulte di sesso opposto si trovano solo per confidenze.
Ci sto male e molto ma voglio riconquistarla in tutto , non so se ci riuscirò ma ci tento , ho deciso , ci tento..
Per quanto riguarda Badoo non do colpa al sito in se , è stata un'occasione per lei trovare l'opportunità anche se mi resta il dubbio che lo abbia conosciuto lì , penso sempre di più che possa essere una persona che sia inerente al lavoro che fa , e che mi abbia detto del sito solo per facilitare la mia possibilità di credere che abbia chiuso.
Per quanto concerne l'allontanarsi dalla realtà lei me lo ha detto apertamente che aveva bisogno di staccare la testa , che doveva parlare con qualcuno al di fuori del nostro giro , per potersi sfogare apertamente.
(immagino i commenti di chi legge) ma va anche a me di credere così , se no meglio che lasci stare tutto da ora.


----------



## mauro (29 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Li c'è l'essenza del tradimento percepito. Rimani sbigottito perché scopri una complicità parallela. Si proteggono, che puoi farci. Però stiamo parlando di complicità, non di familiarità, per consigliarti di non ingigantire questa cosa a livello affettivo. Intendiamoci, ti ha tradito, non voglio dire il contrario. Piuttosto lo dico per te, per consentirti di digerire quel fatto a livello di importanza del rapporto. Ovvero che il vostro rapporto è divenuto meno preponderante di prima, il loro invece non va oltre la complicità.
> 
> *Per quale motivo vuoi conoscere l'identità di lui?*


Non voglio sembrare patetico , ma credimi che vedendo il declino che sto avendo voglio vedere che cos'ha più di me.
Semplicemente questo.
Non so cosa mi prenda , non voglio nulla di più che capire chi sia cosa e come sia.


----------



## Sterminator (29 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> scusami, ritiro il termine un po' troppo pesante.
> Sono delle degnissime persone, standing ovation.
> Ti posso suggerire che "forse" non hai afferrato il concetto
> che volevo esprimere ?
> ciao romano de Roma.


comportamento da senza palle...:mrgreen:

essendoci qualcuno che ti ha fatto notare che bastarda, ed anche di piu', e' chi te cornifica perche' a te affine, addolcisci la pillola perche' altrimenti risulta indigeribile in quanto destinataria di perdono e quant'altro...

ti viene difficile etichettarla cosi' una che te cornifica?...mah...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (29 Marzo 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> Non voglio sembrare patetico , ma credimi che vedendo il declino che sto avendo voglio vedere che cos'ha più di me.
> Semplicemente questo.
> Non so cosa mi prenda , non voglio nulla di più che capire chi sia cosa e come sia.


SPAIDER ESCI DA QUESTO CORPO...CAZZO!!!!...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Avrei risposto diversamente. Sui bastardi ho già quotato stermy
> Ma siete tutti convinti di aver sposato delle cretine? Ma perché? Io quando leggo certe cose giuro che non ci sto dentro.
> Ma cazzo per andare a letto con uno come minimo ti depili, ti vesti in un certo modo poi pensi all'intimo poi esci e sai cbe stai andando da lui poi entri in un motel poi ci vai a letto. E tu mi fai credere che in tutto questo tempo sei in trans? Ma per favore....
> Perché giustificarle vi fa stare meglio? Perché ridurle ad esseri che si fanno condizionare e circuire vi fa stare meglio?
> ...


A me la tua schiettezza piace molto :up:


----------



## mauro (29 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Non c'è nessuno stato subliminale. Ci sei tu, le tue scelte, le tue esigenze, il tuo egoismo.
> Al limite, si può affermare che ci sono delle scelte che si fanno per istinto... ma sempre scelte sono.
> 
> Ogni caso è comunque a sé, nel senso che ognuna ha mille sfaccettature diverse, motivazioni più o meno razionalizzate, carattere, ecc...


Concordo , e anche lei me l'ha detto che lui non c'entra nulla , che la colpa è tutta sua e che non devo rovinare la vita ad altri , che è lei che ha cercato , la cavolata l'hanno fatta in due lui ha trovato una disponibile e lei anche , non giudico lui ma mia moglie si.


----------



## mauro (29 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> SPAIDER ESCI DA QUESTO CORPO...CAZZO!!!!...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


mi sa che me la sto raccontando , son confuso , ma non voglio perderla


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Marzo 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> certo , non uso il tuo post per replicare a te  , ma per dire che lo so che lei mi ha tradito , anche se io mi mettessi in testa che con lui ha solo passato dei momenti piacevoli , per me anche questo è tradimento.Non ho mai creduto e mai crederò che due persone adulte di sesso opposto si trovano solo per confidenze.
> Ci sto male e molto ma voglio riconquistarla in tutto , non so se ci riuscirò ma ci tento , ho deciso , ci tento..
> Per quanto riguarda Badoo non do colpa al sito in se , è stata un'occasione per lei trovare l'opportunità anche se mi resta il dubbio che lo abbia conosciuto lì , penso sempre di più che possa essere una persona che sia inerente al lavoro che fa , e che mi abbia detto del sito solo per facilitare la mia possibilità di credere che abbia chiuso.
> Per quanto concerne l'allontanarsi dalla realtà lei me lo ha detto apertamente che aveva bisogno di staccare la testa , che doveva parlare con qualcuno al di fuori del nostro giro , per potersi sfogare apertamente.
> (immagino i commenti di chi legge) ma va anche a me di credere così , se no meglio che lasci stare tutto da ora.


Ma guarda che quello che dice penso possa esser vero, staccare da una situazione difficile da affrontare, certo dirai allora io che dovrei fare? ma magari tu sei più forte di lei, poi ovvio che cedere con un tradimento non è il massimo ma ora credo devi concentrarti su ciò che vuoi e verificare se i prossimi mesi saranno proficui per voi due


----------



## Sterminator (29 Marzo 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> mi sa che me la sto raccontando , son confuso , ma non voglio perderla


ma no, devi solo concentrarti su tua moglie...

quello Mister X e' e Mister X lo devi far rimanere per te...

percio' non chiederle quanto ce l'ha lungo e come scopavano o altro per confrontarti e per pensare a migliorarti eventualmente , come e' specialista spaider appunto, perche' e' una cazzata immane...


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Marzo 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> Non voglio sembrare patetico , ma credimi che vedendo il declino che sto avendo voglio vedere che cos'ha più di me.
> Semplicemente questo.
> Non so cosa mi prenda , non voglio nulla di più che capire chi sia cosa e come sia.


più di te ha solo "l'aura dell'imprevisto e del proibito" ... Probabile che più che infatuata di lui sia infatuata di ciò che rappresenta EVASIONE


----------



## mauro (29 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma guarda che quello che dice penso possa esser vero, staccare da una situazione difficile da affrontare, certo dirai allora io che dovrei fare? ma magari tu sei più forte di lei, poi ovvio che cedere con un tradimento non è il massimo ma ora credo devi concentrarti su ciò che vuoi e verificare se i prossimi mesi saranno proficui per voi due


Sono appena passato in negozio a trovarla , l'ho vista triste giù anche più di me , le ho detto che sto cercando di uscire da questa situazione e che dobbiamo farlo assieme.
Mi dice continuamente che è pentita , ci credo , ma sarà veramente difficile crederle nel prossimo futuro.


----------



## emme76 (29 Marzo 2014)

Tua moglie si è invaghita di un tizio conosciuto on line, non parlerei di amore. Qual è il tenore delle loro  chat? Va al di là della tenera amicizia?  A questo punto penso che sia arrivato il momento per lei di troncare.



mauro ha detto:


> ciao a tutti
> mi presento sono Mauro e da alcune settimane vi leggo..
> Se ho trovato questo forum è perchè ho un problema e ora vi chiedo aiuto ho bisogno di sfogarmi e trovare "calma".
> 
> ...


----------



## perplesso (29 Marzo 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> Non voglio sembrare patetico , ma credimi che vedendo il declino che sto avendo voglio vedere che cos'ha più di me.
> Semplicemente questo.
> Non so cosa mi prenda , non voglio nulla di più che capire chi sia cosa e come sia.


Calmati.    la cosa è più semplice di come te la immagini.    tua moglie ha solo cercato una camera di decompressione da una realtà che è effettivamente pesante per lei.

il tipo non ha nulla.  ma proprio nulla.  se non il fatto di essere quella stanza di decompressione.

andarlo a cercare non ti serve.    non ho dubbi che tu e tua moglie vi amiate tanto.  ma la vostra realtà sta mutando.

E dovete cercare un nuovo equilibrio tra di voi.    devi essere concentrato solo su questo.


----------



## mauro (29 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma no, devi solo concentrarti su tua moglie...
> 
> quello Mister X e' e Mister X lo devi far rimanere per te...
> 
> percio' non chiederle quanto ce l'ha lungo e come scopavano o altro per confrontarti e per pensare a migliorarti eventualmente , come e' specialista spaider appunto, perche' e' una cazzata immane...


hai ragione , se starà con me lo sarà per come sono se no prenderà il volo.

p.s: condivido quello che scrivi nella tua firma , probabilmente sono io che ho permesso questo , con il mio essere..


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Marzo 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> Sono appena passato in negozio a trovarla , l'ho vista triste giù anche più di me , le ho detto che sto cercando di uscire da questa situazione e che dobbiamo farlo assieme.
> Mi dice continuamente che è pentita , ci credo , ma sarà veramente difficile crederle nel prossimo futuro.


Un passetto alla volta che non può verto risolversi in un click


----------



## mauro (29 Marzo 2014)

emme76 ha detto:


> Tua moglie si è invaghita di un tizio conosciuto on line, non parlerei di amore. Qual è il tenore delle loro  chat? Va al di là della tenera amicizia?  A questo punto penso che sia arrivato il momento per lei di troncare.


non ho mai letto le loro chat , lei cancellava tutto subito.
Ho letto la chat con una sua amica dove le diceva che non era mai uscita , ma che con la fantasia aveva fatto di tutto e di più.
e che più di una volta ha pensato di fare di più ma che poi io e mia figlia non lo meritavamo
Questo è quello che mi fa incazzare , sembra che provi compassione e mi fa schifo.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> Non voglio sembrare patetico , ma credimi che vedendo il declino che sto avendo voglio vedere che cos'ha più di me.
> Semplicemente questo.
> Non so cosa mi prenda , non voglio nulla di più che capire chi sia cosa e come sia.


Ecco indipendentemente dalla tua malattia un'altra cosa che dovreste levarvi dalla testa è che l'altro abbia wualcosa più di voi. É semplicemente un'altra persona


----------



## mauro (29 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Calmati.    la cosa è più semplice di come te la immagini.    tua moglie ha solo cercato una camera di decompressione da una realtà che è effettivamente pesante per lei.
> 
> il tipo non ha nulla.  ma proprio nulla.  se non il fatto di essere quella stanza di decompressione.
> 
> ...


Ho paura che lei non ci riesca e per questo di perderla.
Me lo ha detto apertamente che si fa schifo , che ha bisogno di aiuto , ma ho paura di non riuscire a darglielo.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Marzo 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> non ho mai letto le loro chat , lei cancellava tutto subito.
> Ho letto la chat con una sua amica dove le diceva che non era mai uscita , ma che con la fantasia aveva fatto di tutto e di più.
> e che più di una volta ha pensato di fare di più ma che poi io e mia figlia non lo meritavamo
> Questo è quello che mi fa incazzare , sembra che provi compassione e mi fa schifo.


Non credo sia compassione


----------



## mauro (29 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco indipendentemente dalla tua malattia un'altra cosa che dovreste levarvi dalla testa è che l'altro abbia wualcosa più di voi. É semplicemente un'altra persona


ok


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> Ho paura che lei non ci riesca e per questo di perderla.
> Me lo ha detto apertamente che si fa schifo , che ha bisogno di aiuto , ma ho paura di non riuscire a darglielo.


Falle sentire quanto la ami. Questo è giá un aiuto


----------



## mauro (29 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non credo sia compassione


e allora come lo posso chiamare? 
Cavoli se io amo una persona ed ho un periodo di M. non vado in cerca di una con cui "parlare" di sesso.
Gli sms iniziavano alle 7:58 quando lasciava mia figlia a scuola fino alle 9:00 quando iniziava a lavorare e magari nel mentre arrivava un mio messaggio.
Io le ho chiesto ma cazzo quando scrivevi con lui e arrivava un mio messaggio non ti veniva minimamente di pensare a lasciar stare??
Risposta: mi faccio schifo.
Ok concordo ma cavoli non è una risposta.


----------



## Gian (29 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> comportamento da senza palle...:mrgreen:
> 
> essendoci qualcuno che ti ha fatto notare che bastarda, ed anche di piu', e' chi te cornifica perche' a te affine, addolcisci la pillola perche' altrimenti risulta indigeribile in quanto destinataria di perdono e quant'altro...
> 
> ti viene difficile etichettarla cosi' una che te cornifica?...mah...:mrgreen:


*
io le palle ce le ho bel tomo.
 Capito ? 
Ficcatelo nella
zucca. 
*Modera i termini con me....sul resto non voglio discutere con te.
OK? Chiuso.


----------



## perplesso (29 Marzo 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> Ho paura che lei non ci riesca e per questo di perderla.
> Me lo ha detto apertamente che si fa schifo , che ha bisogno di aiuto , ma ho paura di non riuscire a darglielo.


Tua moglie ha bisogno di te.   cerca di farle capire che non la odierai nè ripudierai perchè si è sentita fragile.  o perchè ha sentito e forse sentirà ancora il bisogno di qualcosa che in prospettiva teme tu non possa darle.

al limite chiedete un aiuto professionale,che possa aiutarvi a trovare quell'equilibrio che andate cercando


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Marzo 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> e allora come lo posso chiamare?
> Cavoli se io amo una persona ed ho un periodo di M. non vado in cerca di una con cui "parlare" di sesso.
> Gli sms iniziavano alle 7:58 quando lasciava mia figlia a scuola fino alle 9:00 quando iniziava a lavorare e magari nel mentre arrivava un mio messaggio.
> Io le ho chiesto ma cazzo quando scrivevi con lui e arrivava un mio messaggio non ti veniva minimamente di pensare a lasciar stare??
> ...


Ma il tuo messaggio faceva parte della quotidianità, lui è un illusione e un non voler affrontare una realtà che forse in quel momento era pesante per lei. certo che ha sbagliato ma stai cercando di sovrapporre e paragonare due mondi ( realtà ed evasione) che non hanno nessun punto in comune


----------



## mauro (29 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma il tuo messaggio faceva parte della quotidianità, lui è un illusione e un non voler affrontare una realtà che forse in quel momento era pesante per lei. certo che ha sbagliato ma stai cercando di sovrapporre e paragonare due mondi ( realtà ed evasione) che non hanno nessun punto in comune


chiaro , grazie , sono confuso mi sembra di star correndo e sbattere sugli specchi.
Ho accettato , anzi no sono arrabbiato , anzi no cosa vuoi farci anzi.... e via così


----------



## mauro (29 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Falle sentire quanto la ami. Questo è giá un aiuto


mi piacerebbe che anche lei si abbandonasse e facesse lo stesso per me.sarebbe un grande aiuto..


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Marzo 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> chiaro , grazie , sono confuso mi sembra di star correndo e sbattere sugli specchi.
> Ho accettato , anzi no sono arrabbiato , anzi no cosa vuoi farci anzi.... e via così


Allora calma: si è giusto che tu  sia arrabbiato, lo sarebbe chiunque pure lei in una situazione capovolta e ( questa è la brutta notizia a) questa rabbia la dovrai cincischiare per un po', masticarla, assaporarla,  deglutirla e digerirla quindi vedi bene sarà un processo lungo e con i suoi step, ma tu vuoi lei e quindi forte di questa tua volontà devi stare vicino senza tornare continuamente in argomento, dovrete cercare di lenire le vostre ferite abbracciandovi riaprendo un dialogo vero che evidentemente si era interrotto, però Mauro ci vuole tanta pazienza questo si, il vero sforzo sta qui


----------



## mauro (29 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Allora calma: si è giusto che tu  sia arrabbiato, lo sarebbe chiunque pure lei in una situazione capovolta e ( questa è la brutta notizia a) questa rabbia la dovrai cincischiare per un po', masticarla, assaporarla,  deglutirla e digerirla quindi vedi bene sarà un processo lungo e con i suoi step, ma tu vuoi lei e quindi forte di questa tua volontà devi stare vicino senza tornare continuamente in argomento, dovrete cercare di lenire le vostre ferite abbracciandovi riaprendo un dialogo vero che evidentemente si era interrotto, però Mauro ci vuole tanta pazienza questo si, il vero sforzo sta qui


SI. se non avessi pazienza ora non sarei qui a cercare aiuto per iniziare questo percorso.

Grazie


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Marzo 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> SI. se non avessi pazienza ora non sarei qui a cercare aiuto per iniziare questo percorso.
> 
> Grazie


Ma qui non devi esser paziente anzi sfogati :mrgreen:entra pure qui e scrivi ciò che vuoi


----------



## mauro (29 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma qui non devi esser paziente anzi sfogati :mrgreen:entra pure qui e scrivi ciò che vuoi


Ritornerò tra qualche giorno e vi farò sapere sull'evoluzione...

Ancora grazie a tutti indistintamente


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Marzo 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> Ritornerò tra qualche giorno e vi farò sapere sull'evoluzione...
> 
> Ancora grazie a tutti indistintamente


Prego :up:


----------



## Sterminator (29 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> *
> io le palle ce le ho bel tomo.
> Capito ?
> Ficcatelo nella
> ...


CHE PAIURAAAAAA!!!!!!...me so' cacato sotto...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ao' me ricordi l'orsacchiotto de fedifrago...

ma cmq vattelapijaintercooler anche se nun lo sei...

addio...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma cazzo per andare a letto con uno come minimo ti depili, ti vesti in un certo modo poi pensi all'intimo poi esci e sai cbe stai andando da lui poi entri in un motel poi ci vai a letto. E tu mi fai credere che in tutto questo tempo sei in trans? Ma per favore....


EHm smentisco.
In genere ehm, siccome non vogliono dare nell'occhio e farsi sgamare...ehm...
EHm...escono dall'ufficio un'ora come sono sono...ehm...

Proprio quello di farsi carine ecc..eccc....attira l'attenzione...e...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Marzo 2014)

Mauro ma non è meglio concentrarsi unicamente sui tuoi problemi di salute e fregarsene della moglie?
Magari che ne so lei è solo spaventata...

Ma non hai cose più importanti da fare nella giornata che lurkare le chat della moglie?

Pensa che quando ci sono le sue amiche in casa, io esco, perchè a vedere ste donna che chiaccherano in un certo modo, a me vien su solo il nervoso...


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> EHm smentisco.
> In genere ehm, siccome non vogliono dare nell'occhio e farsi sgamare...ehm...
> EHm...escono dall'ufficio un'ora come sono sono...ehm...
> 
> Proprio quello di farsi carine ecc..eccc....attira l'attenzione...e...


Dici? Non mi risulta


----------



## contepinceton (29 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dici? Non mi risulta


Beh va ben lora, le sfigate saranno capitate tutte a me...
Ma francamente a me non è mai capitato che una programmasse...
Ma ripeto uno sfigatone cronico come me...
che cosa poteva raccatar su?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh va ben lora, le sfigate saranno capitate tutte a me...
> Ma francamente a me non è mai capitato che una programmasse...
> Ma ripeto uno sfigatone cronico come me...
> che cosa poteva raccatar su?


Ma finiscila.. 
Io posso parlare per me magari si scopre che sono l'unica che si preparava


----------



## MK (29 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma ce credi alle stronzate che spari?...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


No, sono bastardi quelli che ci provano. Che ci provano con donne in difficoltà solo per il gusto di provarci.


----------



## JON (29 Marzo 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> Non voglio sembrare patetico , ma credimi che *vedendo il declino che sto avendo *voglio vedere che cos'ha più di me.
> Semplicemente questo.
> *Non so cosa mi prenda *, non voglio nulla di più che capire chi sia cosa e come sia.


Ti riferisci alla tua malattia o semplicemente alla situazione che si sta creando?

Comunque mi pare normale la tua necessità di sapere. Sarà un collega?


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Marzo 2014)

Ciao Mauro,

da traditrice scoperta e per mesi interrogata, mi permetto di farti notare solo una piccolissima cosa...

Adesso è normale che ogni cosa che lei ti dica ti suoni come o una enorme cavolata, o offensivo nei tuoi riguardi, o comunque di nessuna utilità...
Però, posso dirti che all'inizio nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi, non esiste una cosa "giusta" che il tradito possa dire?

Non sono nella posizione di consigliarti o consolarti.. e sono contenta che ci siano altri molto più adatti di me.
Ma mi hanno colpito le tue reazioni alla frase di lei "non se lo meritano" e all'altra "faccio schifo".

Nella prima mostra di pensare a te e a voi, e di interrogarsi su quello che sta facendo.. nella seconda, ammette quello che ha fatto... 

Se non avesis trovato scritta la prima frase, credimi, avresti probabilmente pensato "e a noi non ci pensava neppure un secondo?" e se non avesse risposto con la seconda frase, avresti verosimilmente commentato "e cerca pure di giustificarsi! Dovrebbe solo ammettere di fare schifo!"

Questo solo per dirti di, sì, dare retta alle tue sensazioni, ma di tenere in conto che sono anche sballate dalla sofferenza, dalla rabbia, dalla paura anche.

In bocca al lupo...


----------



## sienne (30 Marzo 2014)

Ciao 

mi dispiace leggere, del male che ti ha colpito. 

Questo aspetto, non è da sottovalutare. Chi ci sta a canto, spesso soffre di più, di chi è colpito direttamente. Ci si trova di fronte ad un futuro differente, da quello che assieme si era progettato e sognato. Può far perdere il terreno sotto i piedi ... soprattutto, quando si è ancora così giovani. Uno non se lo aspetta ... si pensa o lo si ha solo nel sentire, che saranno dei temi che verranno con l'età, ma prima si vive. Può far sentire una persona completamente incastrata, invecchiata ... e con tante incertezze e paure. Forse sta tutto lì. E forse, con il fatto di sentire e percepire il tuo di dolore, l'ha riportata con i piedi per terra ... e lei sa, che comunque sia, vuole stare con te, se no, non starebbe così male per te e per voi. 

A te consiglio, di accantonare la storia ... hai un compito molto più importante da affrontare e da gestire: la tua salute. Sono malattie, collegate anche con l'emotività ... ogni colpo, può far scattare ... e tu ci metti pure del tuo, sentendoti "schifoso". STOP, subito! Guarda tua moglie. Prova a crederle e farle percepire quanto le vuoi bene e che un futuro c'è ... il vostro. Va solo affrontato gustando di tutto e di più ... solo con tempi e ritmi differenti. 

in bocca al lupo e che crepi stecchito! 


sienne


----------



## tullio (30 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Danny scrivi post che condivido spesso ma quando si parla di tradimenti proprio non ce la faccio. Ti leggo e penso a me traditrice. Se mio marito reagisse e pensasse come te credo che se solo avessi un minimo senso di pentimento mi passerebbe all'istante. Magari per tua moglie é diverso


... Non solo ti fanno cornuto ma pretendono anche di stabilire come devi prenderle queste corna e come devi reagire, perché se non reagisci come pensa chi ti cornifica vuol dire che sei pure insensibile! 
Insomma certi traditi sono proprio delle persone impossibili e se non se le meritavano prima le corna se le meritano dopo... 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> ... Non solo ti fanno cornuto ma pretendono anche di stabilire come devi prenderle queste corna e come devi reagire, perché se non reagisci come pensa chi ti cornifica vuol dire che sei pure insensibile!
> Insomma certi traditi sono proprio delle persone impossibili e se non se le meritavano prima le corna se le meritano dopo...
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mi sa che non hai capito quello che ho scritto. Sarebbe stato più comodo rispondergli che fa bene ad essere così comprensivo.
Scusami se da traditrice cercavo di dare una mia opinione a Mauro e Danny.


----------



## Diletta (30 Marzo 2014)

*Ma in sostanza*

i due hanno fatto sesso o hanno avuto solo una tresca virtuale? 
Perché, a me non sembra che sia proprio la stessa cosa... 
Se qualcuno mi volesse informare in proposito lo ringrazio in anticipo.


----------



## MK (30 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi dispiace leggere, del male che ti ha colpito.
> 
> Questo aspetto, non è da sottovalutare. Chi ci sta a canto, spesso soffre di più, di chi è colpito direttamente. Ci si trova di fronte ad un futuro differente, da quello che assieme si era progettato e sognato. Può far perdere il terreno sotto i piedi ... soprattutto, quando si è ancora così giovani. Uno non se lo aspetta ... si pensa o lo si ha solo nel sentire, che saranno dei temi che verranno con l'età, ma prima si vive. Può far sentire una persona completamente incastrata, invecchiata ... e con tante incertezze e paure. Forse sta tutto lì. E forse, con il fatto di sentire e percepire il tuo di dolore, l'ha riportata con i piedi per terra ... e lei sa, che comunque sia, vuole stare con te, se no, non starebbe così male per te e per voi.


Credo anch'io che sia un aspetto da non sottovalutare ma... non capisco per quale motivo non appoggiarsi a un'amica. Qual è il valore aggiunto del flirtare con uno sconosciuto (dal quale ci si sente attratte sessualmente, ma è possibile?) in questa situazione? E' il marito in difficoltà e lei va a cercare leggerezza fuori? Forse invece del flirt dovrebbero parlare di questo, che cosa ci sta succedendo, ci siamo, siamo in due, ce la faremo.


----------



## lolapal (30 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> i due hanno fatto sesso o hanno avuto solo una tresca virtuale?
> Perché, a me non sembra che sia proprio la stessa cosa...
> Se qualcuno mi volesse informare in proposito lo ringrazio in anticipo.


Sembra che sia solo una tresca virtuale... ma non è molto chiaro neanche a me...

:smile:


----------



## lolapal (30 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Credo anch'io che sia un aspetto da non sottovalutare ma... non capisco per quale motivo non appoggiarsi a un'amica. Qual è il valore aggiunto del flirtare con uno sconosciuto (dal quale ci si sente attratte sessualmente, ma è possibile?) in questa situazione? E' il marito in difficoltà e lei va a cercare leggerezza fuori? Forse invece del flirt dovrebbero parlare di questo, che cosa ci sta succedendo, ci siamo, siamo in due, ce la faremo.


Per una sorta di meccanismo di gratificazione... un'amica ti può ascoltare, dare consigli, darti una spalla su cui piangere, potrebbe anche inconsapevolmente alimentare la tua auto-commiserazione rispetto alla situazione tragica che stai vivendo. Magari, non ne vuoi parlare, anzi, vuoi parlare di tutt'altro. Hai bisogno di sentirti "leggera" in qualche modo perché hai paura che non potrai esserlo più.

IMO


----------



## MK (30 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> *Per una sorta di meccanismo di gratificazione*... un'amica ti può ascoltare, dare consigli, darti una spalla su cui piangere, potrebbe anche inconsapevolmente alimentare la tua auto-commiserazione rispetto alla situazione tragica che stai vivendo. Magari, non ne vuoi parlare, anzi, vuoi parlare di tutt'altro. Hai bisogno di sentirti "leggera" in qualche modo perché hai paura che non potrai esserlo più.
> 
> IMO


Sì posso comprendere ma non potrebbe succedermi. Verrei travolta dai sensi di colpa. L'uomo che amo è in difficoltà e io penso a me? A come sto io? A cosa potrebbe mancarmi? L'amore per me è altra cosa.


----------



## mauro (30 Marzo 2014)

ciao
sono di nuovo qui e ho letto molte domande..
ieri non sono stato così "accurato" nei particolari perchè non voglio reputare così importante la mia malattia..e altro.
Cmq io sono ammalato dal 2008 non è una cosa fresca , sto ancora abbastanza bene tranne che per una accentuata difficoltà nel camminare e problemi là... 
Mia moglie è sta travolta da questo oltre che altri grossi problemi famigliari economici che non starò qui ad elencare ora..

Per quanto riguarda la domanda su virtuale o altro , da quello che ho scoperto mia moglie ha lavorato solo di fantasia con sms , ma non riesco a crederle che si sia fermata a questo conoscendo come lei è.

Ieri sera non è andata assolutamente bene anzi al contrario abbiamo litigato e gridato.
Oggi sembra che abbiamo recuperato ma appena restiamo da soli in intimità c'è una grandissima frizione e preferisco andarmene

Ciao


----------



## mauro (30 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mauro ma non è meglio concentrarsi unicamente sui tuoi problemi di salute e fregarsene della moglie?
> Magari che ne so lei è solo spaventata...
> 
> *Ma non hai cose più importanti da fare nella giornata che lurkare le chat della moglie?*
> ...


Si ne ho , ma cosa posso farci,, sono fatto così e mi fa un certo che..


----------



## MK (30 Marzo 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> ciao
> sono di nuovo qui e ho letto molte domande..
> ieri non sono stato così "accurato" nei particolari perchè non voglio reputare così importante la mia malattia..e altro.
> Cmq io sono ammalato dal 2008 non è una cosa fresca , sto ancora abbastanza bene tranne che per una accentuata difficoltà nel camminare e problemi là...
> ...


Conoscendo come lei è? Cosa intendi?


----------



## mauro (30 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> i due hanno fatto sesso o hanno avuto solo una tresca virtuale?
> Perché, a me non sembra che sia proprio la stessa cosa...
> Se qualcuno mi volesse informare in proposito lo ringrazio in anticipo.


sembra solo virtuale


----------



## Diletta (30 Marzo 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> SI. se non avessi pazienza ora non sarei qui a cercare aiuto per iniziare questo percorso.
> 
> Grazie



Mauro, capisco il tuo dispiacere nello scoprire la cosa che è comunque sgradevolissima, ma di che percorso stai parlando?
Mi spiego meglio: questo è stato uno scivolone, una fuga dalla quotidianità, una distrazione, una ventata di aria fresca...chiamala come vuoi, ma non attribuirle un peso eccessivo che non ha.
Vedila dall'ottica giusta e in maniera più oggettiva possibile.
Questo, fermo restando che si sia trattato di ciò di cui parliamo.
Se invece c'è un seguito che conosci tu o di cui hai sospetti, allora il discorso è ben diverso.


----------



## mauro (30 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Conoscendo come lei è? Cosa intendi?


Lei con me non ha mai usato la fantasia , anzi , se provo si arrabbia , lei vuole sentire la realtà..


----------



## mauro (30 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mauro, capisco il tuo dispiacere nello scoprire la cosa che è comunque sgradevolissima, ma di che percorso stai parlando?
> Mi spiego meglio: questo è stato uno scivolone, una fuga dalla quotidianità, una distrazione, una ventata di aria fresca...chiamala come vuoi, ma non attribuirle un peso eccessivo che non ha.
> Vedila dall'ottica giusta e in maniera più oggettiva possibile.
> Questo, fermo restando che si sia trattato di ciò di cui parliamo.
> Se invece c'è un seguito che conosci tu o di cui hai sospetti, allora il discorso è ben diverso.


Hai perfettamente ragione , ma il tarlo che ho in testa mi sta mangiando , ho letto che chiedeva ad un amica se le prestava un cellulare vecchio,.. ho notato orari di lavoro in busta paga diversi da quello che mi diceva di fare..solo coincidenze?


----------



## MK (30 Marzo 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> Lei con me non ha mai usato la fantasia , anzi , se provo si arrabbia , lei vuole sentire la realtà..


Beh però è il virtuale che ha cercato... Io non mi farei troppi cattivi pensieri adesso, tieni sotto controllo la situazione ma non trasformarla in ossessione.


----------



## mauro (30 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Beh però è il virtuale che ha cercato... Io non mi farei troppi cattivi pensieri adesso, tieni sotto controllo la situazione ma non trasformarla in ossessione.


hai ragione capisco bene e mi vedo ossessionato .
Devo lasciare andare ma non è facile vedere tutto con spontaneità.


----------



## Diletta (30 Marzo 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> sembra solo virtuale



Scusa, non avevo letto la tua risposta prima del mio post successivo...
Quindi, tu nutri dei dubbi sul "virtuale". Capisco ora il tuo tormento che in questo caso devi placare in tutti i modi possibili, leciti e non.


----------



## MK (30 Marzo 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> hai ragione capisco bene e mi vedo ossessionato .
> Devo lasciare andare ma non è facile vedere tutto con spontaneità.


Certo che non è facile, lo so. Ma cerca di starle vicino, di farle capire che ci sei, senza se e senza ma. Concentrati sul bello che c'è o c'era.


----------



## lolapal (30 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Sì posso comprendere ma non potrebbe succedermi. Verrei travolta dai sensi di colpa. L'uomo che amo è in difficoltà e io penso a me? A come sto io? A cosa potrebbe mancarmi? L'amore per me è altra cosa.


L'amore e come si vive è soggettivo, infatti. Io credo che non si può auto-alimentare, è un flusso bilaterale, un'onda sinusoidale.
Se proietto la situazione su di me, a essere sincera, non saprei proprio come reagirei, come elaborerei la cosa... non mi voglio nascondere dietro a un dito... credo sia umano, le debolezze fanno parte della nostra umanità...


----------



## disincantata (30 Marzo 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione , ma il tarlo che ho in testa mi sta mangiando , ho letto che chiedeva ad un amica se le prestava un cellulare vecchio,.. ho notato orari di lavoro in busta paga diversi da quello che mi diceva di fare..*solo coincidenze*?



Ciao. Benvenuto, si fa per dire.

No, non sono mai coincidenze, quelle che lo sembrano prima, poi diventano crude realtà.

Io sono stata tradita per quasi sei anni, ovviamente non posso risalire ai primi anni non sapendolo, ma quando avevo i sospetti e poi ho scoperto la realtà, ho potuto constatare che quando avevo dei dubbi erano più che fondati, eppure lui negava negava negava.

Mi spiace ma non credo proprio che abbiano solo giocato nel virtuale, non sono ragazzini.


----------



## perplesso (30 Marzo 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> ciao
> sono di nuovo qui e ho letto molte domande..
> ieri non sono stato così "accurato" nei particolari perchè non voglio reputare così importante la mia malattia..e altro.
> Cmq io sono ammalato dal 2008 non è una cosa fresca , sto ancora abbastanza bene tranne che per una accentuata difficoltà nel camminare e problemi là...
> ...


Che sia una cosa ancora virtuale o già concreta non fa troppa differenza.    ciò che dici conferma la mia sensazione che tua moglie stia cercando la sua isola che non c'è,dove i problemi della tua salute,delle vostre finanze,etc....non esistono.    è un meccanismo di autodifesa.

perchè ieri sera avete litigato?


----------



## Flavia (30 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Che sia una cosa ancora virtuale o già concreta non fa troppa differenza.    ciò che dici conferma la mia sensazione che tua moglie stia cercando la sua isola che non c'è,dove i problemi della tua salute,delle vostre finanze,etc....non esistono.    è un meccanismo di autodifesa.
> 
> perchè ieri sera avete litigato?


da come scrive
dalla sicurezza 
di alcune sue affermazioni
dalla capacità di reperire informazioni
sms, telefonare,
controllo ore in busta paga
a me ha dato la sensazione
che non sia la prima volta
che affronta questa situazione
ma ripeto è solo una sensazione
dovuta alle troppe puntate viste
di criminal minds


----------



## perplesso (30 Marzo 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> da come scrive
> dalla sicurezza
> di alcune sue affermazioni
> dalla capacità di reperire informazioni
> ...


se sia la prima volta....per ora non abbiamo elementi per dirlo.   sicuramente luilì da la sensazione di essere molto maniaco del controllo,se ciò fosse le motivazioni per le quali la moglie sta cercando la sua isola che non c'è sarebbero in parte giustificate.

è sempre curioso ed interessante notare come in un tradimento ci si concentri sempre tanto sulla parte estetica (il sesso) e di rado sulla parte sostanziale (lo stato psicologico di questa donna)

Forse un pompino è più semplice da gestire delle sue motivazioni

My 2 Cents


----------



## Flavia (30 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> se sia la prima volta....per ora non abbiamo elementi per dirlo.   sicuramente luilì da la sensazione di essere molto maniaco del controllo,se ciò fosse le motivazioni per le quali la moglie sta cercando la sua isola che non c'è sarebbero in parte giustificate.
> 
> è sempre curioso ed interessante notare come in un tradimento ci si concentri sempre tanto sulla parte estetica (il sesso) e di rado sulla parte sostanziale (lo stato psicologico di questa donna)
> 
> ...


ripeto la mia è solo 
una impressione
la malattia non è mai una colpa
ma è una condizione
è capitata a lui,
come poteva capitare a lei
(non sto augurando nulla
di male a nessuno, è 
una considerazione)
singolare come in queste situazioni
i sentimenti o si rafforzano
o si sciolgono come neve al sole
(non so se sia questo il caso)


----------



## Simy (30 Marzo 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ripeto la mia è solo
> una impressione
> la malattia non è mai una colpa
> ma è una condizione
> ...


concordo su tutto


----------



## MK (30 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> se sia la prima volta....per ora non abbiamo elementi per dirlo.   sicuramente luilì da la sensazione di essere molto maniaco del controllo,se ciò fosse le motivazioni per le quali la moglie sta cercando la sua isola che non c'è sarebbero in parte giustificate.
> 
> è sempre curioso ed interessante notare come in un tradimento ci si concentri sempre tanto sulla parte estetica (il sesso) e di rado sulla parte sostanziale (lo stato psicologico di questa donna)
> 
> ...


Triste ma vero.


----------



## mauro (31 Marzo 2014)

Ne stiamo parlando assieme , tutto si sta quietando , spero continui così.


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> rispondo io al posto di Farfalla, che mi mena un cazzotto... con un'ala .
> 
> Perchè è bella.
> Perchè vuole ancora essere seducente e le si mosso qualcosa dentro che
> ...


QUoto.


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione , ma il tarlo che ho in testa mi sta mangiando , ho letto che chiedeva ad un amica se le prestava un cellulare vecchio,.. ho notato orari di lavoro in busta paga diversi da quello che mi diceva di fare..solo coincidenze?



No, Mauro.
Lo stesso copione della mia storia.
Più la controlli e più si nasconde.
Più glielo fai notare e più si incazza. E più litigate. 
Ci sono passato anch'io.
Come ne sono uscito?
Dopo averle dato spago e concesso tutto, soprattutto la libertà di scegliere e sbagliare, ma anche di comprendere i sentimenti e le aspettative che albergavano in quella relazione
le ho dato un aut-aut.
Ma solo dopo. 
Tu non devi mai passare dalla parte del torto, essere quello cattivo, costringerle a una apparente vita fatta di rinunce e costrizioni (così la pensano): con certe donne (e tu sai come è la tua) non attacca, ottieni l'effetto contrario. Le prepari la fuga.


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> *Che sia una cosa ancora virtuale o già concreta non fa troppa differenz*a.    ciò che dici conferma la mia sensazione che tua moglie stia cercando la sua isola che non c'è,dove i problemi della tua salute,delle vostre finanze,etc....non esistono.    è un meccanismo di autodifesa.
> 
> perchè ieri sera avete litigato?



Beh, insomma....


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> da come scrive
> dalla sicurezza
> di alcune sue affermazioni
> dalla capacità di reperire informazioni
> ...


???? I controlli che ho fatto anch'io...
Le prime cose che cerchi.


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> se sia la prima volta....per ora non abbiamo elementi per dirlo.   sicuramente luilì da la sensazione di *essere molto maniaco del controllo,s*e ciò fosse le motivazioni per le quali la moglie sta cercando la sua isola che non c'è sarebbero in parte giustificate.
> 
> è sempre curioso ed interessante notare come in un tradimento ci si concentri sempre tanto sulla parte estetica (il sesso) e di rado sulla parte sostanziale (lo stato psicologico di questa donna)
> 
> ...



Perplesso... è un meccanismo automatico, che scatta a tutti quelli ai quali frega qualcosa della moglie.
 E' ovviamente in preda a un'ansia terribile, che cerca di lenire cercando di riprendere il controllo della situazione, e questo lo ottieni solo se sai cosa accade. E questo può accadere solo se lei racconta tutto (e non lo sta facendo) o lui controlla il più possibile (creando i danni che alcuni di noi stanno stigmatizzando).
Ci si concentra sul sesso perché si nega il sentimento: è più facile da accettare.
E più facile da comprendere.
Se sua moglie gli dicesse "Mi sono innamorato di un altro", avrebbe un peso molto diverso dal "Ho scopato con un tizio".


----------



## Fantastica (31 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Se sua moglie gli dicesse "Mi sono innamorato di un altro", avrebbe un peso molto diverso dal "Ho scopato con un tizio".


Come fai a distinguere? In ogni caso, sei tra i pochi uomini, che io sappia, che concede a una donna questa distinzione tra sesso e innamoramento. Sappi che per me non esiste, però in qualche modo ti fa onore.


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2014)

Mauro... la tua storia è simile a tante altre storie.
Ci si sposa con una persona che si crede eternamente presente nella nostra vita...
Si arriva ai 40... e lì scatta qualcosa nella donna che si è sposato...
Si sente invecchiare, meno desiderabile e comincia a chiedersi "La vita è tutta qui?".
Alle spalle c'è una routine pesante, avara di soddisfazioni e gioie, ma spesso piena di problemi: i figli da seguire... o come nel caso di mia moglie la morte dei genitori, ancora le malattie. Tutte situazioni che costellano la vita di ognuno di noi. 
La mia mi ha tradito qualche anno dopo la morte dei suoi genitori. Per sei mesi io ho avuto piccoli problemi di salute, alcune coliche renali e infiammazioni all'apparato urinario. Poi è toccato a lei, con diversi problemi di salute, sempre piccole cose rispetto alla tua, e facilmente superabili, ma frustranti.
Ma che hanno reso ognuno di noi più egoista, saldo nei propri dolori.
E quando si è egoisti non si ama che se stessi.
A quel punto ti capita qualcuno che ti fa sentire bella, desiderabile, e illusoriamente amabile, che ti fa stare meglio.
E ti lasci andare, pensando che sei fai del bene a te stessa non puoi far male a nessun altro, e che in fondo è un diritto stare bene. Ci si creano degli alibi.
All'inizio.
Poi accade che nella relazione tra due persone si perda un po' del controllo iniziale, le motivazioni con cui si era partiti. Ci si lasci andare... e insieme all'aspetto fisico che hai sottolineato scatta una dipendenza sentimentale, e un innamoramento.
Ma nella fase preliminare, quando si è egoisti, è quasi impossibile fermare la tua donna. Te ne accorgi dalle sue reazioni, che crescono iraconde e infastidite ogni volta che si pretende che lei torni da te. La mia alle prime litigate ha reagito nascondendosi di più. Un secondo cellulare, e permessi dal lavoro per andare in motel.
Poi... ogni donna sceglie una strada propria. A un certo punto questa situazione diventa meno gratificante, tra litigate, sensi di colpa, e si comincia a stare meno bene, a volte anche male, preoccupati anche dal timore di un coinvolgimento inaspettato e potenzialmente rischioso.
A questo punto scatta la necessità di scegliere.
E molte donne, forse la maggior parte, sceglie la stabilità della famiglia.


----------



## Flavia (31 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> ???? I controlli che ho fatto anch'io...
> Le prime cose che cerchi.


bho non so
allora avete visto
più film polizieschi di me
non so se sarei capace


----------



## perplesso (31 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Perplesso... è un meccanismo automatico, che scatta a tutti quelli ai quali frega qualcosa della moglie.
> E' ovviamente in preda a un'ansia terribile, che cerca di lenire cercando di riprendere il controllo della situazione, e questo lo ottieni solo se sai cosa accade. E questo può accadere solo se lei racconta tutto (e non lo sta facendo) o lui controlla il più possibile (creando i danni che alcuni di noi stanno stigmatizzando).
> Ci si concentra sul sesso perché si nega il sentimento: è più facile da accettare.
> E più facile da comprendere.
> Se sua moglie gli dicesse "Mi sono innamorato di un altro", avrebbe un peso molto diverso dal "Ho scopato con un tizio".


quindi confermi che gestire un pompino è più semplice che gestirne le motivazioni?   e che quindi semplicemente si sceglie la via più comoda?


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi confermi che gestire un pompino è più semplice che gestirne le motivazioni?   e che quindi semplicemente si sceglie la via più comoda?


Sì.
Si sceglie la via meno traumatizzante e più semplice.
All'inizio.
Un tradimento non è così immediato da comprendere in tutti i suoi aspetti, implicazioni e conseguenze anche a lungo termine.
Invece un pompino è un pompino, un atto meccanico che implica qualche minuto di piacere.
E' il resto che è molto più arduo da affrontare.
Però da qualche parte si deve pur cominciare.


----------



## perplesso (31 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> Si sceglie la via meno traumatizzante e più semplice.
> All'inizio.
> Un tradimento non è così immediato da comprendere in tutti i suoi aspetti, implicazioni e conseguenze anche a lungo termine.
> ...


permane il senso di tristezza


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> Si sceglie la via meno traumatizzante e più semplice.
> All'inizio.
> Un tradimento non è così immediato da comprendere in tutti i suoi aspetti, implicazioni e conseguenze anche a lungo termine.
> ...


non mi stupisce che venga da parte di maschi questa cosa di paragonare il pompino a qualcosa di meccanico e semplice.
non ci siamo proprio......


----------



## sienne (31 Marzo 2014)

Ciao

mah, non so come si faccia ... 
Ero andata dritta al sodo. Tanto lo si sa ... 
Altro che pompini ... 

sienne


----------



## perplesso (31 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non mi stupisce che venga da parte di maschi questa cosa di paragonare il pompino a qualcosa di meccanico e semplice.
> non ci siamo proprio......





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mah, non so come si faccia ...
> Ero andata dritta al sodo. Tanto lo si sa ...
> ...


non si capiva che l'esempio del pompino era per l'appunto un esempio?   si voleva intendere che è più semplice gestire la parte fenomenica di un evento piuttosto che scandagliarne le ragioni profonde


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> non si capiva che l'esempio del pompino era per l'appunto un esempio?   si voleva intendere che è più semplice gestire la parte fenomenica di un evento piuttosto che scandagliarne le ragioni profonde


avete sbagliato esempio allora


----------



## sienne (31 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> non si capiva che l'esempio del pompino era per l'appunto un esempio?   si voleva intendere che è più semplice gestire la parte fenomenica di un evento piuttosto che scandagliarne le ragioni profonde



Ciao

si, si era capito. 
Ed è una cosa che si legge spesso qui, 
che si rimane a rimuginare su quella parte.
Si sposta soltanto il problema ... 



sienne


----------



## zanna (31 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> non si capiva che l'esempio del pompino era per l'appunto un esempio?   *si voleva intendere che è più semplice gestire la parte fenomenica di un evento piuttosto che scandagliarne le ragioni profonde*


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## perplesso (31 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> avete sbagliato esempio allora


mah.   mo tutte le Dee nella Divina Arte sono qui.......

me sa che e cc'ha arragione er professore.......


----------



## Nocciola (31 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah.   mo tutte le Dee nella Divina Arte sono qui.......
> 
> me sa che e cc'ha arragione er professore.......


Hai dubbi?


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non mi stupisce che venga da parte di maschi questa cosa di paragonare il pompino a qualcosa di *meccanico* e *semplice*.
> non ci siamo proprio......


*fellatio*
_s.f. inv._
Pratica erotica consistente nella stimolazione orale del membro virile


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> *fellatio*
> _s.f. inv._
> Pratica erotica consistente nella stimolazione orale del membro virile


scusa. ma questo non significa che sia semplice solo perche google da una definizione di 9 parole.
una parola al minuto? bah..


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> avete sbagliato esempio allora



Che c'è di così trascendentale nel sesso orale?


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, si era capito.
> Ed è una cosa che si legge spesso qui,
> ...



Non si sposta: lo si nasconde.


----------



## perplesso (31 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai dubbi?


sulla prima o sulla seconda frase del mio post?


----------



## sienne (31 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non si sposta: lo si nasconde.



Ciao

sai cosa, riflettendoci meglio ... 
se ne crea un'altro ... :mrgreen: ... 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Che c'è di così trascendentale nel sesso orale?


tu porvalo e poi rifammi la stessa domanda


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> scusa. ma questo non significa che sia semplice solo perche google da una definizione di 9 parole.
> una parola al minuto? bah..



Tutto il sesso è semplice.
Difficile è farlo bene, ma questa è un'altra questione.
Non stiamo teorizzando lo stato dell'arte della fellatio, ma l'atto sessuale in sé.


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> tu porvalo e poi rifammi la stessa domanda


Non mi puoi chiedere tanto.


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non mi puoi chiedere tanto.


allora.....
de che stamo a parla'?
cmq nulla di trascendentale ma nemmeno cosi facile, ma non l arte di farlo.
e' anche quello un momento di incontro e dialogo.
vuoi dire che il dialogo e' cosa semplice?


----------



## Nocciola (31 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> sulla prima o sulla seconda frase del mio post?


La prima ovviamente 
Oscuro é un chiaccherone


----------



## perplesso (31 Marzo 2014)

*qualcuno picchi quest'uomo*



danny ha detto:


> Che c'è di così trascendentale nel sesso orale?


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> allora.....
> de che stamo a parla'?
> cmq nulla di trascendentale ma nemmeno cosi facile, ma non l arte di farlo.
> e' anche quello un momento di incontro e dialogo.
> vuoi dire che il dialogo e' cosa semplice?


Una mia amica ai tempi del liceo mi diceva sempre che se usciva con un uomo che non le piaceva, per non farsi toccacciare e scopare, gli faceva un pompino, così a lui passava il desiderio e la serata finiva lì.
Non so. Probabilmente era di poche parole. 
Io uscivo con una tipa che mi annoiava tanto quando parlava. Però mi piaceva leccargliela.
M'è sempre piaciuto l'odore e la consistenza della parte, oltre al punto di vista inconsueto.
L'uomo ragione sempre per istinto sessuale, in prima istanza.
Poi passa anche al resto.
E' la via più facile e immediata.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Una mia amica ai tempi del liceo mi diceva sempre che se usciva con un uomo che non le piaceva, per non farsi toccacciare e scopare, gli faceva un pompino, così a lui passava il desiderio e la serata finiva lì.
> Non so. Probabilmente era di poche parole.
> Io uscivo con una tipa che mi annoiava tanto quando parlava. Però mi piaceva leccargliela.
> M'è sempre piaciuto l'odore e la consistenza della parte, oltre al punto di vista inconsueto.


Mah


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mah



Non so, è quello che diceva lei.
Aveva 18 anni e le piacevano uomini più grandi.
Non noi. Ragazza molto bella, ricordo.
Con me aveva comunque un buon dialogo.
Non ci piacevamo a vicenda. Per quello si parlava tranquillamene di sesso e altro.


----------



## Spider (31 Marzo 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> ciao a tutti
> mi presento sono Mauro e da alcune settimane vi leggo..
> Se ho trovato questo forum è perchè ho un problema e ora vi chiedo aiuto ho bisogno di sfogarmi e trovare "calma".
> 
> ...



Mauro,
 hai visto il fim le Onde del Destino?
Devi necessariamente e con dolore partire dal tua condizione per capire l'altro.
E' ancora uno sforzo innaturale e sovraumano che la vita ti chiede.
non ci sono ragioni, non ci sono esattamente dei perchè.
pensi che per lei sia facile?
non credo.
cerca un modo per non perderti e per non perderti,
lasciala fare.
goditi quello che riesce a darti.
in ogni istante, in ogni momento.


----------



## Fantastica (31 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Tutto il sesso è semplice.
> *Difficile è farlo bene*, ma questa è un'altra questione.
> Non stiamo teorizzando lo stato dell'arte della fellatio, ma l'atto sessuale in sé.


----------



## Fantastica (31 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Mauro,
> hai visto il fim le Onde del Destino?


Ci avevo pensato subito anche io... Ma non osavo.


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


>


----------



## Sterminator (31 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Tutto il sesso è semplice.
> Difficile è farlo bene, ma questa è un'altra questione.
> Non stiamo teorizzando lo stato dell'arte della fellatio, ma l'atto sessuale in sé.


scusa, ma tu che sottovaluti l'atto di un pompino me dici con che stomaco ribaci tua moglie dopo che ha preso in bocca il bip di quello con venuta ed ingoio finale?

ma che c'avete che scorre nelle vene, merda?...


----------



## Sterminator (31 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Mauro,
> hai visto il fim le Onde del Destino?
> Devi necessariamente e con dolore partire dal tua condizione per capire l'altro.
> E' ancora uno sforzo innaturale e sovraumano che la vita ti chiede.
> ...


senza esagera' pero'...eccheccazzen...:mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (31 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> scusa, ma tu che sottovaluti l'atto di un pompino me dici con che stomaco ribaci tua moglie dopo che ha preso in bocca il bip di quello con venuta ed ingoio finale?
> 
> ma che c'avete che scorre nelle vene, merda?...



certo che a te, st'immagine è rimasta impressa!!!!!
ti ha distrutto proprio.
non dirmi che la volevi lasciare solo per il pompino con l'ingoio?????
stai messo male.
veramente.


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> scusa, ma tu che sottovaluti l'atto di un pompino me dici con che stomaco ribaci tua moglie dopo che ha preso in bocca il bip di quello con venuta ed ingoio finale?
> 
> ma che c'avete che scorre nelle vene, merda?...



Ma perché devi mandare in merda tu tutti i post con le tue cazzate da pornofilo?
Chi l'ha iniziato sta soffrendo e ora si perde tempo dietro una cosa che sulla binasca si paga 20 euro.
Ma chi cazzo se ne frega dei pompini, è proprio vero che la maggior parte degli uomini ragiona col membro invece che col cervello. 
Ripeto, prima che diventi un tormentone: c'è una persona che sta soffrendo.
Stop con queste minchiate, non è youporn, e parliamo di cose serie, invece di perdere tempo con fellatio e altre amenità, che sembriamo bambini delle medie. Che palle.


----------



## Sterminator (31 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> certo che a te, st'immagine è rimasta impressa!!!!!
> ti ha distrutto proprio.
> non dirmi che la volevi lasciare solo per il pompino con l'ingoio?????
> stai messo male.
> veramente.


te lo diro' se dovesse capita'...sarai er primo....:mrgreen:

comunque visto che hai risposto tu, complimenti anche al tuo stomaco....

ammazza che schifo, magari gli era venuto in bocca pure da poco quando te la sei baciata...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (31 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma perché devi mandare in merda tu tutti i post con le tue cazzate da pornofilo?
> Chi l'ha iniziato sta soffrendo e ora si perde tempo dietro una cosa che sulla binasca si paga 20 euro.
> Ma chi cazzo se ne frega dei pompini, è proprio vero che la maggior parte degli uomini ragiona col membro invece che col cervello.
> Ripeto, prima che diventi un tormentone: c'è una persona che sta soffrendo.
> Stop con queste minchiate, non è youporn, e parliamo di cose serie, invece di perdere tempo con fellatio e altre amenità, che sembriamo bambini delle medie. Che palle.


ciccio, quello che rende difficile perdonare un tradimento e' tutto l'ambaradan scopatorio&C che si verifica...

se ti da fastidio e vuoi rimuovere i dettagli delle scene sessuali che compiono anche gli amanti, pensando che se raccontano la divina commedia, e' solo un problema tuo...:mrgreen:


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2014)

Quello che voglio ribadire, è che ci sta che in alcuni thread si rida si scherza e si scrivano cazzate.
Ci sta quando l'argomento e la persona sono predisposti a scrivere cazzate.
Ma qui abbiamo una persona affetta da sclerosi multipla con un problema con sua moglie, e questo è causa di ulteriore sofferenza.
E' proprio da stronzi non cercare di aiutarlo e scrivere cazzate. 
Scusate se mi arrabbio ma a me non va questo modo di rapportarsi: è un forum, ma chi scrive è una persona.
E la dobbiamo aiutare.


----------



## Sterminator (31 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Quello che voglio ribadire, è che ci sta che in alcuni thread si rida si scherza e si scrivano cazzate.
> Ci sta quando l'argomento e la persona sono predisposti a scrivere cazzate.
> Ma qui abbiamo una persona affetta da sclerosi multipla con un problema con sua moglie, e questo è causa di ulteriore sofferenza.
> E' proprio da stronzi non cercare di aiutarlo e scrivere cazzate.
> ...


ao' ma de pompini non ne ho parlato io ma tu che li sottovaluti come atto sessuale perche' te fa comodo alla capoccia pensarlo...

io ho solo fatto notare lo schifo a cui s'accompagnano, altro che sottovaluta' un pompino fatto dalla propria "signora"...


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ao' ma de pompini non ne ho parlato io ma tu che li sottovaluti come atto sessuale perche' *te fa comodo alla capoccia pensarlo*...
> 
> io ho solo fatto notare lo schifo a cui s'accompagnano, altro che sottovaluta' un pompino fatto dalla propria "signora"...


E perché mi farebbe comodo?


----------



## Sterminator (31 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E perché mi farebbe comodo?


ciao core...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (31 Marzo 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> ciao a tutti
> mi presento sono Mauro e da alcune settimane vi leggo..
> Se ho trovato questo forum è perchè ho un problema e ora vi chiedo aiuto ho bisogno di sfogarmi e trovare "calma".
> 
> ...


è sempre difficile immedesimarsi in certe 
situazioni ...
se non ci si è dentro non ci si arriva a capire te o lei


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ciccio, quello che rende difficile perdonare un tradimento *e' tutto l'ambaradan scopatorio&C che si verifica...
> *
> se ti da fastidio e vuoi rimuovere i dettagli delle scene sessuali che compiono anche gli amanti, pensando che se raccontano la divina commedia, e' solo un problema tuo...:mrgreen:


Stronzata.
Quello che rende difficile è l'amore che è finito in molti casi, in altri messo da parte, soffocato, dimenticato, il litigare, lo stress e l'ansia che ne conseguono, il fatto che ci si trova innamorati di un'altra persona, i sensi di colpa, tutta le negatività che ne consegue, il tacersi, il mentire, il non rispettarsi più, il non vedersi più, il non comprendersi.


----------



## Sterminator (31 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Stronzata.
> Quello che rende difficile è l'amore che è finito in molti casi, in altri messo da parte, soffocato, dimenticato, il litigare, lo stress e l'ansia che ne conseguono, il fatto che ci si trova innamorati di un'altra persona, i sensi di colpa, tutta le negatività che ne consegue, il tacersi, il mentire, il non rispettarsi più, il non vedersi più, il non comprendersi.


l'aver chiavato con n'artro che non sei tu...:mrgreen:
altro che stronzate...ce scatta pure l'istinto omicida...penza'n'po'...:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> scusa, ma tu che sottovaluti l'atto di un pompino me dici con che stomaco ribaci tua moglie dopo che ha preso in bocca il bip di quello con venuta ed ingoio finale?
> 
> ma che c'avete che scorre nelle vene, merda?...


Beh immagino che a te...insomma...
Un pompino brucerrebbe assai....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma illo disse...
Uèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèèè
Ma quante storie per U buchino....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Se sua moglie gli dicesse "Mi sono innamorato di un altro", avrebbe un peso molto diverso dal "Ho scopato con un tizio".


SI
Se lei è innamorata di un altro
ti spieghi tantissime cose tutte un colpo.

Lei è lì con te
ma il suo cuore e la sua mente no.

E magari ti detesta
perchè tu sei l'impedimento per non poter star con lui.:up::up::up:


----------



## Spider (31 Marzo 2014)

h





Sterminator ha detto:


> l'aver chiavato con n'artro che non sei tu...:mrgreen:
> altro che stronzate...ce scatta pure l'istinto omicida...penza'n'po'...:rotfl:



ma tutta questa passione,
per le corna degli altri da dove scattano?
possibile che ti immedesimi cosi tanto,
tanto da assaporare... pure l'omicidio?

fai pena, sei il peggio,
povero cristo, a me il tradimento mi ha ridotto male, 
ma a te ha fatto peggio.
ti ha corroso dentro.
non ci sta più niente da ridere alle tue battute. 
niente.

e come dice qualcuno, 
faresti bene a fare un passo indietro.
almeno adesso, almeno in questo momento.


----------



## Spider (31 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> te lo diro' se dovesse capita'...sarai er primo....:mrgreen:
> 
> comunque visto che hai risposto tu, complimenti anche al tuo stomaco....
> 
> ...



guarda che  ti è già capitato, deficente.
ma che vuoi prendere per il culo a me?
ti è già capiatato,
 ed in modo elementare,
becero, offensivo e qualunquista, 
sfoghi tutta la tua rabbia qui dentro,
pensando che non sia cosi.
anzi volendo far credere che non sia cosi.
sei tu che stai peggio di tutti.
tu quello che soffre di più.
tu sei il più cornuto di tutti.
sei un cornuto che non vuole neanche ammetterlo 
a se stesso di esserlo.


----------



## mauro (31 Marzo 2014)

cavoli solo 12 ore e trovo sto popò di robe.
A me non toccano , se non fosse altro per il basso tenore dei commenti..
Mi spiace vedere questo , ho provato a far chiarezza con "voi" per capire meglio..

Grazie a quelli che hanno avuto pensieri costruttivi , per il resto immaginavo che potessi essere fonte di scherno..
visto che ho reso pubblico il tutto.

Spero di poter scrivere buone nuove..altrimenti meglio che tenga stretto il dolore..


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> cavoli solo 12 ore e trovo sto popò di robe.
> A me non toccano , se non fosse altro per il basso tenore dei commenti..
> Mi spiace vedere questo , ho provato a far chiarezza con "voi" per capire meglio..
> 
> ...



Me le sono beccate un po' anch'io, Mauro, quando sono approdato qui qualche mese fa.
Cogli il buono di tutte le  cose. Sfogati senza problemi. Non tenere stretto a te il dolore, da soli ci si può far molto male. Ognuno di noi può darti qualcosa e aiutarti, non ti curare delle critiche quando non sono costruttive ma sono solo cazzeggio.
A me stare su questo forum è servito. 
Un abbraccio.


----------



## mauro (31 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Me le sono beccate un po' anch'io, Mauro, quando sono approdato qui qualche mese fa.
> Cogli il buono di tutte le  cose. Sfogati senza problemi. Non tenere stretto a te il dolore, da soli ci si può far molto male. Ognuno di noi può darti qualcosa e aiutarti, non ti curare delle critiche quando non sono costruttive ma sono solo cazzeggio.
> A me stare su questo forum è servito.
> Un abbraccio.


era questo il senso..

grazie


----------



## zanna (31 Marzo 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> cavoli solo 12 ore e trovo sto popò di robe.
> A me non toccano , se non fosse altro per il basso tenore dei commenti..
> Mi spiace vedere questo , ho provato a far chiarezza con "voi" per capire meglio..
> 
> ...


Tutto serve Mauro ... anche lo scherno! Serve a sdrammatizzare ... serve a farti anche qualche risata ... discorsi schietti (magari con tenore da caserma) ma che ti fanno svegliare dal torpore dopo la colossale incazzatura ... alcuni la chiamano terapia d'urto ... e a qualcuno è servita


----------



## mauro (31 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Tutto serve Mauro ... anche lo scherno! Serve a sdrammatizzare ... serve a farti anche qualche risata ... discorsi schietti (magari con tenore da caserma) ma che ti fanno svegliare dal torpore dopo la colossale incazzatura ... alcuni la chiamano terapia d'urto ... e a qualcuno è servita


Yes , tranquilli non me la sono presa..


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> Si sceglie la via meno traumatizzante e più semplice.
> All'inizio.
> Un tradimento non è così immediato da comprendere in tutti i suoi aspetti, implicazioni e conseguenze anche a lungo termine.
> ...



si capisce che non hai mai provato un pompino come si deve, sai?


----------



## disincantata (31 Marzo 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> cavoli solo 12 ore e trovo sto popò di robe.
> A me non toccano , se non fosse altro per il basso tenore dei commenti..
> Mi spiace vedere questo , ho provato a far chiarezza con "voi" per capire meglio..
> 
> ...



Mauro, non badarci, dopo vado a leggere, sono sempre due o tre a offendere, non si divertono altrimenti, nel forum come nella vita trovi di tutto.

Pensa ad amarti, a confortardi, all'inizio è dura, ci vogliono mesi e mesi, poi se da quando apri gli occhi al mattino ti saluti, ti abbracci, ti guardi allo specchio e ti fai i complimenti, se metti le tue esigenze come prioritarie davanti a tutto, ci riesci.

Se ti sarà possibile ricostruire con tua moglie tanto meglio. Ma prima ci devi essere tu.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Che c'è di così trascendentale nel sesso orale?


ribadisco quanto testè affermato


----------



## lothar57 (31 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> si capisce che non hai mai provato un pompino come si deve, sai?


Contessa...la stragrande maggioranza delle donne non li sa' fare bene....la signora Danny e'una di quelle....


----------



## free (31 Marzo 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> era questo il senso..
> 
> grazie



qua si tifa per te, il cazzeggio c'è nelle "pause", niente di che

poi forse non lo sai, ma dicono sempre le stesse cose aò, cambiate disco!


----------



## Ultimo (31 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> si capisce che non hai mai provato un pompino come si deve, sai?


Quoto.
Ero sicuro che lo avresti scritto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Ero sicuro che lo avresti scritto.


----------



## disincantata (31 Marzo 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> bho non so
> allora avete visto
> più film polizieschi di me
> *non so se sarei capace*



Se ne sei capace fai di tutto, credimi di tutto, per scoprire la verità.

Altra cosa è riuscirci.


----------



## disincantata (31 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Contessa...la stragrande maggioranza delle donne non li sa' fare bene....la signora Danny e'una di quelle....



Adesso ho capito tutto.:up::up::up:


----------



## Flavia (31 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se ne sei capace fai di tutto, credimi di tutto, per scoprire la verità.
> 
> Altra cosa è riuscirci.


non ne dubito
come si suol dire
si fa di necessità virtù


----------



## Sterminator (31 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> h
> 
> 
> ma tutta questa passione,
> ...


Ma rassegnate cornutone...:mrgreen:

io sto cosi' ma non pe' colpa delle corna...:mrgreen:

e poi io m'accanisco solo con gli stronzoni che se la raccontano e che addirittura dicono agli altri che non capiscono un cazzo solo perche' devono digerire meglio il nuovo status di cornuti...

mo' stai di nuovo in crisi perche' anche il tuo istinto te dice che ho ragione io e gli altri che te dicono che te la stai a racconta'...

ciao cara...:mrgreen:


----------



## disincantata (31 Marzo 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> non ne dubito
> come si suol dire
> si fa di necessità virtù



Io che sono molto molto impedita con cellulari msg ecc. anzi lo ero, quando  scoppiò la bomba in pochi minuti riuscii a registrare  il suo cellulare sull sito  e scoprii immediatamente  tutte le loro telefonate e msg. Una valanga. 30 al giorno di media.

Parti dal fatto che non sapevo, purtroppo, mandare msg, non avevo mai voluto imparare, quindi mai letto o curiosato sul suo cellulare se non una volta per caso e......beccato già allora un suo (della piccolina) msg delirante. Nonostante quello mi  feci  intortare dalle bugie di mio marito al riguardo.

Merito il mongolino d'Oro.


----------



## Flavia (31 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io che sono molto molto impedita con cellulari msg ecc. anzi lo ero, quando  scoppiò la bomba in pochi minuti riuscii a registrare  il suo cellulare sull sito  e scoprii immediatamente  tutte le loro telefonate e msg. Una valanga. 30 al giorno di media.
> 
> Parti dal fatto che non sapevo, purtroppo, mandare msg, non avevo mai voluto imparare, quindi mai letto o curiosato sul suo cellulare se non una volta per caso e......beccato già allora un suo (della piccolina) msg delirante. Nonostante quello mi  feci  intortare dalle bugie di mio marito al riguardo.
> 
> *Merito il mongolino d'Oro*.


no direi proprio di no
e non parlare più di te
in questo modo
non va bene


----------



## Sterminator (31 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io che sono molto molto impedita con cellulari msg ecc. anzi lo ero, quando  scoppiò la bomba in pochi minuti riuscii a registrare  il suo cellulare sull sito  e scoprii immediatamente  tutte le loro telefonate e msg. Una valanga. 30 al giorno di media.
> 
> Parti dal fatto che non sapevo, purtroppo, mandare msg, non avevo mai voluto imparare, quindi mai letto o curiosato sul suo cellulare se non una volta per caso e......beccato già allora un suo (della piccolina) msg delirante. Nonostante quello mi  feci  intortare dalle bugie di mio marito al riguardo.
> 
> Merito il mongolino d'Oro.


Scusa ma come hai fatto a registrarti sul sito del gestore telefonico se viene inviato un codice al cellulare o un'email?

tuo marito non se n'e' accorto?...ce l'avevi tu?...


----------



## Spider (31 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma rassegnate cornutone...:mrgreen:
> 
> io sto cosi' ma non pe' colpa delle corna...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...



io so solo una cosa,
che tutta questa ossessione per le corna degli altri, 
tutto questo schernire e infangare
anche un dolore semplice, come quello di Mauro,
 presuppone per logica un tuo dolore, anche molto più grave,
 più pesante, per te ovvio, altrimenti non avrebbe senso quello che fai.
E questo mi rifiuto di crederlo.
Vuoi raccontarci che passi il tempo a martoriare la gente,
senza uno specifico motivo?
ci stai dentro e anche più di quelli che offendi.
non ci vuole una Laurea in psicologia per capirlo,
basta leggerti per qualche mese.
come ho fatto io e come dovrebbero imparare a fare gli altri.


----------



## disincantata (31 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Scusa ma come hai fatto a registrarti sul sito del gestore telefonico se viene inviato un codice al cellulare o un'email?
> 
> tuo marito non se n'e' accorto?...ce l'avevi tu?...



Secondo te dopo la bomba gli ho lasciato il cellulare?

Sequestrato all'istante.

Se non gli andava bene usciva di casa in 5 minuti.


----------



## disincantata (31 Marzo 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> no direi proprio di no
> e non parlare più di te
> in questo modo
> non va bene



Eppure se 'mi penso' in quei periodo non posso fare altro che darmi della scema.

Non mi capacito.

Non riesco a ricordare il perchè non litigai con mio marito dopo il msg su FB della piccolina a mia figlia.

Archiviato il tutto in poche ore. Misteri.


----------



## Spider (31 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Eppure se 'mi penso' in quei periodo non posso fare altro che darmi della scema.
> 
> Non mi capacito.
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

in effetti...
ci sono delle cose per cui sei profondamente incazzato e delle cose,
anche peggiori che ti hanno lasciato del tutto indifferente.


----------



## sienne (31 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Eppure se 'mi penso' in quei periodo non posso fare altro che darmi della scema.
> 
> Non mi capacito.
> 
> ...



Ciao

scema? Ma di cosa ... certe cose, uno le ha lontane anni luce dalla mente e da tutto. 

A me, lo ha servito su un piatto d'argento. Rientrai prima a casa e lui aveva lavorato 
sul mio portatile e lasciato aperto il suo conto E-Mail. Quando ho iniziato a leggere,
non so ... ci ho messo persino un po' a capire cosa stavo leggendo ... superava l'immaginazione. 
E mi vedevo nei mesi passati, come chiedevo ... perché certe cose, non tornavano.
Ma mai avrei sospettato una cosa così ... 

Non siamo state sceme! ... 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (31 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> scema? Ma di cosa ... certe cose, uno le ha lontane anni luce dalla mente e da tutto.
> 
> ...


Non lo so nel mio caso, il msg su FB a mia figlia è arrivato un sabato pomeriggio, lui dopo poche ore è uscito per andare a suonare, avrei dovuto fermarlo, litigarci, ritirargli il cellulare, NON avrebbe osato fiatare, invece dopo una discussione pacata non ci ho più pensato. Come posso definirmi?

Dopo qualche mese becco per caso un msg di lei, delirante, e ancora mi faccio intortare da lui. 

No, non ero nel mondo reale. Troppo presa da figlia, problemi più seri, non saprei. Ma dormivo.


----------



## Spider (31 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> scema? Ma di cosa ... certe cose, uno le ha lontane anni luce dalla mente e da tutto.
> 
> ...



guarda che voleva dire un altra cosa.
voleva dire semplicemente che ad  alcune cose gravi, 
non ha dato peso, mentre ad altre si.
e non si spiega il perchè.
punto.


----------



## Sterminator (31 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> io so solo una cosa,
> che tutta questa ossessione per le corna degli altri,
> tutto questo schernire e infangare
> anche un dolore semplice, come quello di Mauro,
> ...


Ma non fare la merda piu' di quanto tu sia mettendo in mezzo Mauro che non gode del trattamento che riservo a te, meritatamente, perche' tu te la racconti e lui no...:mrgreen:

damme retta fatte un goccio che te passa la scimmia...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (31 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> guarda che voleva dire un altra cosa.
> voleva dire semplicemente che ad  alcune cose gravi,
> non a dato peso, mentre ad altre si.
> e non si spiega il perchè.
> punto.



Ciao

perché credi nella persona che hai a canto,
credi, che quello che ti dice ... corrispondi al vero ... 
La gravità ... non sta nella cosa in sé, ma nella 
bravura dell'altro ad intortarti ... perché credi in lui. 
Impossibile ... se non sei di natura sospettosa 
a rendertene conto. 


sienne


----------



## Sterminator (31 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Secondo te dopo la bomba gli ho lasciato il cellulare?
> 
> Sequestrato all'istante.
> 
> Se non gli andava bene usciva di casa in 5 minuti.


ahahahahah

jawohl herr kommandant!!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (31 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perché credi nella persona che hai a canto,
> credi, che quello che ti dice ... corrispondi al vero ...
> ...


Per me è impossibile il contrario. Mi sono sempre accorta dei tradimenti. Sempre. Una maledizione.


----------



## disincantata (31 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Per me è impossibile il contrario. Mi sono sempre accorta dei tradimenti. Sempre. Una maledizione.



O una fortuna, si fa per dire.


----------



## Spider (31 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma non fare la merda piu' di quanto tu sia mettendo in mezzo Mauro che non gode del trattamento che riservo a te, meritatamente, perche' tu te la racconti e lui no...:mrgreen:
> 
> damme retta fatte un goccio che te passa la scimmia...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


ma tu il "trattamento", di cui parli
... e anche i termini che si usano,
 hanno una ragione, una logica,
 il "trattamento" dico,
come una purga,
 lo stai solo riservando a te stesso,
mica a me.
c'è stato un momento in cui ti ho ritenuto migliore di quello che sei.
ma è durato poco.


----------



## MK (31 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> O una fortuna, si fa per dire.


Sì, però è dolorosissimo. Perchè all'inizio non ci vuoi credere, ti dai della paranoica da sola, ti dice dai passerà, saranno solo impressioni. Poi passa il tempo e ti accorgi che invece è proprio così. Però erano due uomini molto simili. Dalla simbiosi al tradimento. Spero non mi capiti mai più.


----------



## disincantata (31 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Sì, però è dolorosissimo. Perchè all'inizio non ci vuoi credere, ti dai della paranoica da sola, ti dice dai passerà, saranno solo impressioni. Poi passa il tempo e ti accorgi che invece è proprio così. Però erano due uomini molto simili. Dalla simbiosi al tradimento. Spero non mi capiti mai più.



Te lo auguro ma non esiste l'antidoto.


----------



## Sterminator (31 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma tu il "trattamento", di cui parli
> ... e anche i termini che si usano,
> hanno una ragione, una logica,
> il "trattamento" dico,
> ...


Il trattamento lo riservo a te, perche' te fa bene...un giorno me ringrazierai...:mrgreen:

te ripeto che se tu fossi stato convinto almeno 1/10 delle cazzate immani che te sei raccontato, non saresti in crisi dopo tutto sto tempo dalla scoperta delle corna...

fatte un goccetto, che te senti mejo dopo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## MK (31 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Te lo auguro ma non esiste l'antidoto.


Non ho più avuto una storia duratura dopo l'ultimo tradimento. Ci ho messo anni a digerirlo. Era la mia seconda possibilità dopo la separazione. Però sono stata capace di innamorarmi ancora e non dispero :smile:


----------



## Spider (31 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Il trattamento lo riservo a te, perche' te fa bene...un giorno me ringrazierai...:mrgreen:
> 
> te ripeto che se tu fossi stato convinto almeno 1/10 delle cazzate immani che te sei raccontato, non saresti in crisi dopo tutto sto tempo dalla scoperta delle corna...
> 
> ...


ma io non sto in crisi porprio per niente.
ho delle riflessioni più o meno come tutti gli esseri normali, 
che mi suscitano sensazioni, a volte dolorose altre volte meno.
una cosa è certa.
da un pezzo molto lontano ho superato quella rabbia cieca e sorda che invece tu ti porti dietro.
vedi che le corna non tutti le superano allo stesso modo?
tu per esempio ancora non ci riesci..e ne sono passati di anni.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (31 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma io non sto in crisi porprio per niente.
> ho delle riflessioni più o meno come tutti gli esseri normali,
> che mi suscitano sensazioni, a volte dolorose altre volte meno.
> una cosa è certa.
> ...


Certo certo......aspe' che mo' fa effetto er vino e t'abbiocchi come un pupetto....

ma tua moglie la cazzo della pillolina da darte, se la scorda sempre la sera?...

e' scarsa pure come infermiera, ao'...


----------



## Spider (31 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Certo certo......aspe' che mo' fa effetto er vino e t'abbiocchi come un pupetto....
> 
> ma tua moglie la cazzo della pillolina da darte, se la scorda sempre la sera?...
> 
> e' scarsa pure come infermiera, ao'...



stermy, sei un come un biglietto scaduto...sempre le stesse cose.
ma non ti sei stancato?
di mia moglie puoi dire quello che ti pare...anzi hai già detto tutto.
quello che non hai mai capito e che non mi offendi cosi, con mia moglie,
 con le allusioni al vino, o altro.
mia moglie la conosco io, io sono astemio e proprio se bevo... svirgolo.


Semmai parla di me, sarebbe anche più logico e meno infame.
neanche qui sai essere un uomo.
 tu sei infame per definizione.
tu sei il peggio che questo forum abbia partorito.
sei la negazione di te stesso.
ecco cosa sei.


----------



## Sterminator (31 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> stermy, sei un come un biglietto scaduto...sempre le stesse cose.
> ma non ti sei stancato?
> di mia moglie puoi dire quello che ti pare...anzi hai già detto tutto.
> quello che non hai mai capito e che non mi offendi cosi, con mia moglie,
> ...


Io so' il peggio perche' te dico le cose come stanno senza filtri perche' fondamentalmente nun me ne fotte un cazzo di un coglione come te che dice all'altri che nun capiscono un cazzo solo perche' non condividono le proprie puttanate cosmiche... :mrgreen:

sei ontologicamente cujun'...:mrgreen:

e fatte leva' er vino a sto punto se te fa male...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Contessa...la stragrande maggioranza delle donne non li sa' fare bene....la signora Danny e'una di quelle....



Su questo sono d'accordo...  anche se è molto OT.
Mi sembrava di averlo anche detto...
Ma perché siamo arrivati a parlare di questo?
A un certo punto sembrava una gara tra chi lo ciuccia meglio... 
vabbè, è pur sempre un forum... qui si può raccontare di tutto.
Sul campo... è un'altra cosa. 
Chiusa parentesi cazzeggio.


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*Insomma*

Insomma io francamente sono un pò basito.Il linguaggio comunicativo di stermy è molto"Aggessive"ma sui contenuti c'è poco da discutere.Io ogni giorno leggo stronzate da paura,adesso siamo arrivati che un pompino extra non equivale ad essere automaticamente cornuti.....!Qui ultimamente leggo di uomini che hanno ingoiato le peggiori corna,inculate,pecorine elusive durate anni,descrizioni turgide del cazzo dell'amante,e adesso la storia dei pompini....Onestamente non ne posso più,e allora capisco uomini come stermy e lothar che seppur diversi non accettano l' essere cornuti senza dignità,ed io mi sento vicino a loro.....Credo che la loro generazione sia nettamente migliore della mia,non è accettabile questo zerbinaggio,questa impotenza,questo macerarsi davanti alle ingroppate infide di compagne senza scrupoli.Volutamente non ho fatto alcun riferimento a tobia,situazione nella quale si sfiora il patologico,cazzi che si fiondano nel culetto generoso della donna e lui si sente anche responsabile....e cerca di capire?ma che cazzo vuoi capire?cosa?torni a casa la sera e nel letto ti ritrovi una che ha preso pendolini di carne nerboruta,  ma basta cazzo....!Francamente credo si stia andando velocemente verso il fondo.Non mi riconosco in questo degenerare,in questo essere invertebrati,smidollati,appecoronati alla vita,a donne egoiste e non poco zoccole anzi..!Povere donne con questi uomini,fortunate le femmine....!


----------



## lothar57 (1 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma io francamente sono un pò basito.Il linguaggio comunicativo di stermy è molto"Aggessive"ma sui contenuti c'è poco da discutere.Io ogni giorno leggo stronzate da paura,adesso siamo arrivati che un pompino extra non equivale ad essere automaticamente cornuti.....!Qui ultimamente leggo di uomini che hanno ingoiato le peggiori corna,inculate,pecorine elusive durate anni,descrizioni turgide del cazzo dell'amante,e adesso la storia dei pompini....Onestamente non ne posso più,e allora capisco uomini come stermy e lothar che seppur diversi non accettano l' essere cornuti senza dignità,ed io mi sento vicino a loro.....Credo che la loro generazione sia nettamente migliore della mia,non è accettabile questo zerbinaggio,questa impotenza,questo macerarsi davanti alle ingroppate infide di compagne senza scrupoli.Volutamente non ho fatto alcun riferimento a tobia,situazione nella quale si sfiora il patologico,cazzi che si fiondano nel culetto generoso della donna e lui si sente anche responsabile....e cerca di capire?ma che cazzo vuoi capire?cosa?torni a casa la sera e nel letto ti ritrovi una che ha preso pendolini di carne nerboruta,  ma basta cazzo....!Francamente credo si stia andando velocemente verso il fondo.Non mi riconosco in questo degenerare,in questo essere invertebrati,smidollati,appecoronati alla vita,a donne egoiste e non poco zoccole anzi..!Povere donne con questi uomini,fortunate le femmine....!


ciao caro..che ne dici di questo???a qualcuno fischieranno le orecchie...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma io francamente sono un pò basito.Il linguaggio comunicativo di stermy è molto"Aggessive"ma sui contenuti c'è poco da discutere.Io ogni giorno leggo stronzate da paura,adesso siamo arrivati che un pompino extra non equivale ad essere automaticamente cornuti.....!Qui ultimamente leggo di uomini che hanno ingoiato le peggiori corna,inculate,pecorine elusive durate anni,descrizioni turgide del cazzo dell'amante,e adesso la storia dei pompini....Onestamente non ne posso più,e allora capisco uomini come stermy e lothar che seppur diversi non accettano l' essere cornuti senza dignità,ed io mi sento vicino a loro.....Credo che la loro generazione sia nettamente migliore della mia,non è accettabile questo zerbinaggio,questa impotenza,questo macerarsi davanti alle ingroppate infide di compagne senza scrupoli.Volutamente non ho fatto alcun riferimento a tobia,situazione nella quale si sfiora il patologico,cazzi che si fiondano nel culetto generoso della donna e lui si sente anche responsabile....e cerca di capire?ma che cazzo vuoi capire?cosa?torni a casa la sera e nel letto ti ritrovi una che ha preso pendolini di carne nerboruta,  ma basta cazzo....!Francamente credo si stia andando velocemente verso il fondo.Non mi riconosco in questo degenerare,in questo essere invertebrati,smidollati,appecoronati alla vita,a donne egoiste e non poco zoccole anzi..!Povere donne con questi uomini,fortunate le femmine....!


Buongiorno :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*Ciao*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno :mrgreen:


Ciao bella,sono veramente schifato.Ma una donna come te cosa cazzo pensa di uomini così?


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao caro..che ne dici di questo???a qualcuno fischieranno le orecchie...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Lothar non credi sia questione di generazione?ma nella tua generazione sono così teste di cazzo?


----------



## sienne (1 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma io francamente sono un pò basito.Il linguaggio comunicativo di stermy è molto"Aggessive"ma sui contenuti c'è poco da discutere.Io ogni giorno leggo stronzate da paura,adesso siamo arrivati che un pompino extra non equivale ad essere automaticamente cornuti.....!Qui ultimamente leggo di uomini che hanno ingoiato le peggiori corna,inculate,pecorine elusive durate anni,descrizioni turgide del cazzo dell'amante,e adesso la storia dei pompini....Onestamente non ne posso più,e allora capisco uomini come stermy e lothar che seppur diversi non accettano l' essere cornuti senza dignità,ed io mi sento vicino a loro.....Credo che la loro generazione sia nettamente migliore della mia,non è accettabile questo zerbinaggio,questa impotenza,questo macerarsi davanti alle ingroppate infide di compagne senza scrupoli.Volutamente non ho fatto alcun riferimento a tobia,situazione nella quale si sfiora il patologico,cazzi che si fiondano nel culetto generoso della donna e lui si sente anche responsabile....e cerca di capire?ma che cazzo vuoi capire?cosa?torni a casa la sera e nel letto ti ritrovi una che ha preso pendolini di carne nerboruta,  ma basta cazzo....!Francamente credo si stia andando velocemente verso il fondo.Non mi riconosco in questo degenerare,in questo essere invertebrati,smidollati,appecoronati alla vita,a donne egoiste e non poco zoccole anzi..!Povere donne con questi uomini,fortunate le femmine....!



Ciao

che canto ad alta voce! ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao bella,sono veramente schifato.Ma una donna come te cosa cazzo pensa di uomini così?


sinteticamente ? No palle :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> che canto ad alta voce! ...
> 
> ...


Uomini che non sono cresciuti,bambinoni viziati e patetici,si perdono dietro una passera,non connettono.....Tanti somari,ciucci in amore,eterni adolescenti,viziati e prepotenti,tranne poi crollare psicologicamente davanti al primo problema di vita.....Ma che uomini sono questi?che cazzo di uomini sono questi?Si fanno girare e rigirare,sembrano pupazzi,manichini scomposti,senza valori ,senza principi.SONO DISARMANTI.Adesso capisco i motivi del mio successo...non è merito mio,ma demerito di chi mi sta intorno.


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*Fiamma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> sinteticamente ? No palle :mrgreen:


Fiamma essere senza palle è anche riduttivo,ma cosa cazzo ve ne fate di uomini così?cosa?la virilità non è un cazzo che ti tira,la virilità è anche un modo di essere.Oggi sono fuori di me.


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fiamma essere senza palle è anche riduttivo,ma cosa cazzo ve ne fate di uomini così?cosa?la virilità non è un cazzo che ti tira,la virilità è anche un modo di essere.*Oggi sono fuori di me*.


Ma no, che sei sempre uguale a te stesso.
Dici sempre le stesse cose.
Fulgido esempio... la tua vita com'è?
Sei stato mollato dalla moglie perché l'hai cornificata e vieni qui a fare la lezione e il grande uomo...
A me sembra che te la canti come se la canta Sterminator.
Avrai le palle (on line, nella vita chi lo sa...) ma alla lunga sei 'na palla...
E così abbiamo sputtanato pure il post di uno che ha dichiarato di soffrire di sclerosi multipla con una disquisizione sui pompini.
Che tristezza.
Se questo è avere le palle...
preferisco non averle.
E andiamo avanti così, a fare gli stronzi con la vita degli altri.


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*No*



danny ha detto:


> Ma no, che sei sempre uguale a te stesso.
> Dici sempre le stesse cose.
> Fulgido esempio... la tua vita com'è?
> Sei stato mollato dalla moglie perché l'hai cornificata e vieni qui a fare la lezione e il grande uomo...
> ...


Tu dici sempre le stesse cose...patetiche cose.Dove hai letto che mi definisco un grande uomo?Dove hai letto che mi definisco fulgido esempio?Informati bene,chi ti imbecca.... è più coglione di te....,io ho tradito  mi sono pentito e ho mandato all'aria un fidanzamento di 5 anni che sarebbe diventato matrimonio dopo 6 mesi.Quindi?Io non so se ho le palle o no,francamente mi fate scendere il latte ai coglioni,a differenza vostra ho solo una grande dignità è abbastanza amor proprio.Le palle non c'entrano nulla.Siete voi che sembrate tanti manichini scomposti,ma quando cazzo li staccate sti fili che la vita è breve.....!


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Uomini che non sono cresciuti,bambinoni viziati e patetici,si perdono dietro una passera,non connettono.....Tanti somari,ciucci in amore,eterni adolescenti,viziati e prepotenti,tranne poi crollare psicologicamente davanti al primo problema di vita.....Ma che uomini sono questi?che cazzo di uomini sono questi?Si fanno girare e rigirare,sembrano pupazzi,manichini scomposti,senza valori ,senza principi.SONO DISARMANTI.*Adesso capisco i motivi del mio successo...non è merito mio,ma demerito di chi mi sta intorno*.



Basta?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fiamma essere senza palle è anche riduttivo,ma cosa cazzo ve ne fate di uomini così?cosa?la virilità non è un cazzo che ti tira,la virilità è anche un modo di essere.Oggi sono fuori di me.


Fuori dove ? Che ti vengo a cercare:mrgreen:


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu dici sempre le stesse cose...patetiche cose.Dove hai letto che mi definisco un grande uomo?Dove hai letto che mi definisco fulgido esempio?Informati bene*,chi ti imbecca*.... è più coglione di te....,io ho tradito  mi sono pentito e ho mandato all'aria un fidanzamento di 5 anni che sarebbe diventato matrimonio dopo 6 mesi.Quindi?Io non so se ho le palle o no,francamente mi fate scendere il latte ai coglioni,a differenza vostra ho solo una grande dignità è abbastanza amor proprio.Le palle non c'entrano nulla.Siete voi che sembrate tanti manichini scomposti,ma quando cazzo li staccate sti fili che la vita è breve.....!



Oscuro, scusami: sono diretto.
Ma tu hai delle paranoie.
Ora. Ognuno di noi ha la sua vita. Più o meno soddisfacente. 
Arriva una persona qui con un problema. Si parla del problema.
Dopo un po di pagine invece parte il discorso - sempre - sulla generazione che non ha palle, di cui mi vergogno etc etc - poi sulla virilità, sul sesso...
Leggere sempre le stesse polemiche e sempre fatte dalle stesse persone a me intristisce.
In alcuni casi, come in questo thread fa incazzare, perché è mancanza di rispetto verso la vita di un'altra persona.
Trovo che sul forum ci siano parecchie persone in gamba e che i loro commenti mi hanno fatto compagnia e aiutato, e anche tu Oscuro sai essere sagace a volte.
Ma è l'estrema voglia di polemizzare, di contrapporre, e sempre usando le stesse frasi e le stesse motivazioni, che è stucchevole e fastidiosa, per me. 
Non ho nessuno che mi imbecca, non esistono complotti. Io leggo e scrivo quello che penso. Te l'ho già detto "n" volte. Questa è l'ultima, oltre non vale la pena. Se non capisci, non è colpa mia.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Basta?


Se è per questo in linea generale avanza pure ...non solo basta :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Basta?


E cosa c'entra con l'essere un fulgido esempio?cosa c'entra con l'avere palle?ho scritto solo la verità danny.E la verità e che le donne certe cose le percepiscono,sono un uomo con qualche pregio e molti difetti,ma sono un uomo.Mi prendo le responsabilità delle mie azioni ,sempre!Decido quello che mi sta bene e quello che non mi sta bene,la mia grande perversione è l'esclusività...,la mia donna e la mia regina,ma io non sono il suo schiavo.E se finisce il rispetto finisce l'amore.A danny sono solo un uomo che ha imparato a volersi molto bene.La vita è la mia,e con tutto il rispetto la metto nelle mani di chi è degna....e credo di essere stato chiaro.Non ho più palle di te ne meno palle.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Oscuro, scusami: sono diretto.
> Ma tu hai delle paranoie.
> Ora. Ognuno di noi ha la sua vita. Più o meno soddisfacente.
> Arriva una persona qui con un problema. Si parla del problema.
> ...


Credo che imbeccare era riferito al fatto che hai fatto cenno alla sua vita privata, io son qui da più di un anno e non ho letto post ( mi sembra) in cui OScuro parla esplicitamente del suo privato quindi la tua deduzione "lasciato dalla moglie "può essere un'imbeccata ( non del tutto veritiera ) o una tua deduzione :mrgreen: quale delle due?


----------



## lothar57 (1 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lothar non credi sia questione di generazione?ma nella tua generazione sono così teste di cazzo?


Grande Oscu...e'proprio cosi'.sara'perche'noi non avevamo internet,all'''amata'' si telefonava dalla cabina con 100 lire.Il cellulare non esisteva..c'era piu'dialogo insomma.E guarda che le troie .c'erano pure allora...


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Oscuro, scusami: sono diretto.
> Ma tu hai delle paranoie.
> Ora. Ognuno di noi ha la sua vita. Più o meno soddisfacente.
> Arriva una persona qui con un problema. Si parla del problema.
> ...


E no!Dove ho fatto il tuo nome?Sei tu che ti fai le paranoie.....E poi senti ,se vuoi ributtare la palla dalla mia parte,ci può anche stare,ma fallo nei dovuti modi.Riporti la mia vita come non è stata,e se permetti il dubbio che qualcuno ti abbia raccontato delle cazzate in me è molto forte.Non fare il furbo con me danny ....chi ci ha provato sta ancora correndo per tutti il forum per le figure di merda...!Tu non scrivi sempre le stesse identiche cose?se poi quello che scrivo non è congeniale alle tue scelte di vita,sti gran cazzi,non posso farci nulla.


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Credo che imbeccare era riferito al fatto che hai fatto cenno alla sua vita privata, io son qui da più di un anno e non ho letto post ( mi sembra) in cui OScuro parla esplicitamente del suo privato quindi la tua deduzione "lasciato dalla moglie "può essere un'imbeccata ( non del tutto veritiera ) o una tua deduzione :mrgreen: quale delle due?


Esatto,perfetto e non credo ci vuole tanto a capire....!


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Grande Oscu...e'proprio cosi'.sara'perche'noi non avevamo internet,all'''amata'' si telefonava dalla cabina con 100 lire.Il cellulare non esisteva..c'era piu'dialogo insomma.E guarda che le troie .c'erano pure allora...


Vabbè troie...mi sembra eccessivo.Il problema non sono le donne siamo noi,una generazione di invertebrati.E se ci sono le troie e perchè noi ci meritiamo queste donne.


----------



## Caciottina (1 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu dici sempre le stesse cose...patetiche cose.Dove hai letto che mi definisco un grande uomo?Dove hai letto che mi definisco fulgido esempio?Informati bene,chi ti imbecca.... è più coglione di te....,io ho tradito  mi sono pentito e ho mandato all'aria un fidanzamento di 5 anni che sarebbe diventato matrimonio dopo 6 mesi.Quindi?Io non so se ho le palle o no,francamente mi fate scendere il latte ai coglioni,a differenza vostra ho solo una grande dignità è abbastanza amor proprio.Le palle non c'entrano nulla.Siete voi che sembrate tanti manichini scomposti,ma quando cazzo li staccate sti fili che la vita è breve.....!



ti vorrei chiedere.
hai mandato all aria io matrimonio praticamente, di cui si presume la porposta l abbia fatta tu.
poi hai tradito (panico pre-matrimoniale?). hai lasciato. perche?
a)perche eri sicuro di aver tradito perche non amavi la tua compagna?
b)perche ti sentivi troppo in colpa nonostante sapessi di amare la tua compagna?
c)perche lei non ti avrebbe cmq mai perdonato?

perche la mia paura e' che tua abbia rinunciato a quello che forse sarebbe stato il tuo grande amore per una questione di dignita, prendendo scelte non solo tue. mettiti anche nei panni del tradito che vuole perdonare e continuare a stare con il traditore. se lei ti avesse detto: ti conosco, so che mi ami, lo superiamo. ma resta con me. 
tu, amandola e sentendoti amato, cosa avresti fatto?


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Credo che imbeccare era riferito al fatto che hai fatto cenno alla sua vita privata, io son qui da più di un anno e non ho letto post ( mi sembra) in cui OScuro parla esplicitamente del suo privato quindi la tua deduzione "lasciato dalla moglie "può essere un'imbeccata ( non del tutto veritiera ) o una tua deduzione :mrgreen: quale delle due?


L'ha detto OScuro in un thread un dieci giorni fa o più, quando me la menava che qualcuno mi sobillasse in MP.
Io gli ho rinfacciato che lui non parlava mai di sè, allora ha risposto che aveva tradito la sua donna.
Se fai una ricerca tra i suoi post lo trovi.


----------



## Caciottina (1 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Grande Oscu...e'proprio cosi'.sara'perche'noi non avevamo internet,all'''amata'' si telefonava dalla cabina con 100 lire.Il cellulare non esisteva..c'era piu'dialogo insomma.E guarda che le troie .c'erano pure allora...


le troie.......
sarebbero? le amanti, le donne con cui vai giornalmente tu?
spiega per favore la differenza tra "moglie" "amante" e "troia"


----------



## Tobia (1 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Arriva una persona qui con un problema. Si parla del problema.
> Dopo un po di pagine invece parte il discorso - sempre - sulla generazione che non ha palle, di cui mi vergogno etc etc - poi sulla virilità, sul sesso...
> Leggere sempre le stesse polemiche e sempre fatte dalle stesse persone a me intristisce.


hai ragione danny

Aggiungiamo anche le già citate iperbole sessuali, la negazione di essere stati traditi ecc... e non ci vuole Freud per capire che questi personaggi stanno elaborando le loro corna (perché le corna ce l'hanno eccome) nel peggiore dei modi: con la totale negazione al tradimento subito, e l'accanimento continuo e rabbioso nei confronti delle traditrici (solo se femmine, nota bene) e dei traditi (maschi) che affrontano il tradimento con la ragione. 


Tornando al thread, secondo me Mauro non dovrebbe preoccuparsi delle corna "fisiche", perché quelle non ci sono state e non ci saranno mai. Non ossessionarla per una cosa che non ha fatto, rischi solo di peggiorare le cose. Lei sta vivendo indirettamente un disagio che parte dal partner, e in quella direzione ha cercato la valvola di sfogo, per cercare di equilibrare quello che sta passando. Da quello che scrivi si capisce che lei non cerca l'amante, non vuole farti le corna, ma ha solo bisogno ogni tanto di staccare da quello che sta vivendo. Lei ti ama e si capisce, non rendere la tua malattia un fardello insopportabile anche per lei.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Aprile 2014)

E che era sposato? Ma ...deve essermi sfuggito  QUOTE=danny;1306157]L'ha detto OScuro in un thread un dieci giorni fa o più, quando me la menava che qualcuno mi sobillasse in MP.
Io gli ho rinfacciato che lui non parlava mai di sè, allora ha risposto che aveva tradito la sua donna.
Se fai una ricerca tra i suoi post lo trovi.[/QUOTE]


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*No*



danny ha detto:


> L'ha detto OScuro in un thread un dieci giorni fa o più, quando me la menava che qualcuno mi sobillasse in MP.
> Io gli ho rinfacciato che lui non parlava mai di sè, allora ha risposto che aveva tradito la sua donna.
> Se fai una ricerca tra i suoi post lo trovi.


Mai e dico mai scritto una cosa simile.Io non ho alcun problema a parlare di me.:up:


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> E che era sposato? Ma ...deve essermi sfuggito  QUOTE=danny;1306157]L'ha detto OScuro in un thread un dieci giorni fa o più, quando me la menava che qualcuno mi sobillasse in MP.
> Io gli ho rinfacciato che lui non parlava mai di sè, allora ha risposto che aveva tradito la sua donna.
> Se fai una ricerca tra i suoi post lo trovi.


[/QUOTE]
Mai stato sposato.:rotfl::rotfl:Qualcuno mette in giro voci false e tendenziose.


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*Miss*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> ti vorrei chiedere.
> hai mandato all aria io matrimonio praticamente, di cui si presume la porposta l abbia fatta tu.
> poi hai tradito (panico pre-matrimoniale?). hai lasciato. perche?
> a)perche eri sicuro di aver tradito perche non amavi la tua compagna?
> ...


Miss è un piacere risponderti.Ho tradito perchè non amavo più!L'abitudine,l'avere canalizzato la mia vita in un certo modo,il non voler perdere quello che avevo costruito,mi hanno reso cieco.Poi quando ho tradito è divenuto tutto più chiaro.Mi sono preso LE MIE COLPE,perchè anche se nel rapporto c'erano delle mancanze sono stato UN VIGLIACCO avrei dovuto chiudere molto prima.HO SBAGLIATO.Per il resto tranquilla che mi è successo anche quella che è la tua paura.Ho rinunciato al mio grande amore per orgoglio ma è un'altra storia ed ero piccolo.


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*Io*



Tobia ha detto:


> hai ragione danny
> 
> Aggiungiamo anche le già citate iperbole sessuali, la negazione di essere stati traditi ecc... e non ci vuole Freud per capire che questi personaggi stanno elaborando le loro corna (perché le corna ce l'hanno eccome) nel peggiore dei modi: con la totale negazione al tradimento subito, e l'accanimento continuo e rabbioso nei confronti delle traditrici (solo se femmine, nota bene) e dei traditi (maschi) che affrontano il tradimento con la ragione.
> 
> ...


Io con te non ci perdo neanche più tempo....,tu sei proprio quello che io non vorrei mai essere,nel tuo caso non servono iperbole,servirebbe solo un minimo di dignità.


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *E che era sposato?* Ma ...deve essermi sfuggito  QUOTE=danny;1306157]L'ha detto OScuro in un thread un dieci giorni fa o più, quando me la menava che qualcuno mi sobillasse in MP.
> Io gli ho rinfacciato che lui non parlava mai di sè, allora ha risposto che aveva tradito la sua donna.
> Se fai una ricerca tra i suoi post lo trovi.


[/QUOTE]

No, che non s'è sposato, l'ha mollata prima.
Più o meno quello che ha scritto sopra in risposta a Miss Caciotta.
Ho sbagliato io a scrivere... ho riletto il mio post... ho pensato una cosa e scritto in velocità un'altra.


----------



## lothar57 (1 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> le troie.......
> sarebbero? le amanti, le donne con cui vai giornalmente tu?
> spiega per favore la differenza tra "moglie" "amante" e "troia"



giornalmente??che fantasia...io ho tre attivita'Caciotti,e giornalmente lavoro e stop.
la mia''amica''se la vedro',spero la pross settimana,sara'dopo...boooh...direi 6 mesi.E mi tocchera'riconquistarla..:smile::smile::smile:
Semplice...sono troie le mogli citate in queste storie no??


----------



## Caciottina (1 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Miss è un piacere risponderti.Ho tradito perchè non amavo più!L'abitudine,l'avere canalizzato la mia vita in un certo modo,il non voler perdere quello che avevo costruito,mi hanno reso cieco.Poi quando ho tradito è divenuto tutto più chiaro.Mi sono preso LE MIE COLPE,perchè anche se nel rapporto c'erano delle mancanze sono stato UN VIGLIACCO avrei dovuto chiudere molto prima.HO SBAGLIATO.Per il resto tranquilla che mi è successo anche quello che è la tua paura.Ho rinunciato al mio grande amore per orgoglio ma è un'altra storia ed ero piccolo.


ok hai risposto esaustivamente  grazie.
cosi e' giusto. hai fatto la cosa migliore. ma non c'e' nemmeno bisogno che te lo dica.


----------



## Caciottina (1 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> giornalmente??che fantasia...io ho tre attivita'Caciotti,e giornalmente lavoro e stop.
> la mia''amica''se la vedro',spero la pross settimana,sara'dopo...boooh...direi 6 mesi.E mi tocchera'riconquistarla..:smile::smile::smile:
> Semplice...sono troie le mogli citate in queste storie no??


e tu cosa sei allora? un troio? per non dire di peggio sia chiaro


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2014)

Mai stato sposato.:rotfl::rotfl:Qualcuno mette in giro voci false e tendenziose.[/QUOTE]


Ma no, ho scritto una cosa pensandone un'altra.
Lì ho proprio scritto una cosa sbagliata.


----------



## lothar57 (1 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e tu cosa sei allora? un troio? per non dire di peggio sia chiaro


io sono lui.....


----------



## Caciottina (1 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> io sono lui.....


orribile .
esattamente quello che penso di te. 
e pensa a portare fuori quella povera donna di tua mioglie invece di riconquistare le cretine 25 enni che ti porti in giro. potrebbero essere tue figlie.

e lavati il pisello prima di rientrare in casa. io avrei gia chiesto il divorzio se fossi stata tua moglie.


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Mai stato sposato.:rotfl::rotfl:Qualcuno mette in giro voci false e tendenziose.



Ma no, ho scritto una cosa pensandone un'altra.
Lì ho proprio scritto una cosa sbagliata.[/QUOTE]
Senti,tu puoi scrivermi quello che ti pare,tanto mi sei simpatico a prescindere anche se non condivido alcune cose.Poi non era mia intenzione chiamarti in causa,non ho fatto il tuo nome.Secondo me hai pure una bella testa a differenza di altri manichini,quindi se vuoi continuare con oscuro fai,ma allo scontro con me non ci arrivi...!:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Aprile 2014)

No, che non s'è sposato, l'ha mollata prima.
Più o meno quello che ha scritto sopra in risposta a Miss Caciotta.
Ho sbagliato io a scrivere... ho riletto il mio post... ho pensato una cosa e scritto in velocità un'altra.[/QUOTE]
Ah ecco ok


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Aprile 2014)

Mai stato sposato.:rotfl::rotfl:Qualcuno mette in giro voci false e tendenziose.[/QUOTE]
Comunque fai sempre in tempo :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mai stato sposato.:rotfl::rotfl:Qualcuno mette in giro voci false e tendenziose.


Comunque fai sempre in tempo :mrgreen:[/QUOTE]
Se ti lasci....


----------



## lothar57 (1 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> orribile .
> esattamente quello che penso di te.
> e pensa a portare fuori quella povera donna di tua mioglie invece di riconquistare le cretine 25 enni che ti porti in giro. potrebbero essere tue figlie.
> 
> e lavati il pisello prima di rientrare in casa. io avrei gia chiesto il divorzio se fossi stata tua moglie.


ne compie 31 tra 3 mesi...........


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Comunque fai sempre in tempo :mrgreen:


Se ti lasci....[/QUOTE]
sai di andare sul sicuro con questa affermazione non mi lascio quindi  (fava )


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*Vabbè*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se ti lasci....


sai di andare sul sicuro con questa affermazione non mi lascio quindi  (fava )[/QUOTE]
Vabbè cara fiammetta se non ti lasci possiamo sempre diventare amanti no?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> sai di andare sul sicuro con questa affermazione non mi lascio quindi  (fava )


Vabbè cara fiammetta se non ti lasci possiamo sempre diventare amanti no?[/QUOTE]
In effetti è vero oggi sei fuori di te ! :smile:


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vabbè cara fiammetta se non ti lasci possiamo sempre diventare amanti no?


In effetti è vero oggi sei fuori di te ! :smile:   [/QUOTE]
Un modo simpatico per non esporti.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Aprile 2014)

> =oscuro;1306196]In effetti è vero oggi sei fuori di te ! :smile:


Un modo simpatico per non esporti.[/QUOTE]
ma non sono adatta come amante!!! pensa te un'amante rompicoglioni  Una disgrazia  poi arriva Sbri e mi chiama facocera :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Un modo simpatico per non esporti.


[QUOTE/]ma non sono adatta come amante!!! pensa te un'amante rompicoglioni  Una disgrazia  poi arriva Sbri e mi chiama facocera :rotfl::rotfl:[/QUOTE]
Hai ragione,aspetterò....!


----------



## Sterminator (1 Aprile 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> hai ragione danny
> 
> Aggiungiamo anche le già citate iperbole sessuali, la negazione di essere stati traditi ecc... e non ci vuole Freud per capire che questi personaggi stanno elaborando le loro corna (perché le corna ce l'hanno eccome) nel peggiore dei modi: con la totale negazione al tradimento subito, e l'accanimento continuo e rabbioso nei confronti delle traditrici (solo se femmine, nota bene) e dei traditi (maschi) che affrontano il tradimento con la ragione.
> 
> ...


Ma se ti riferisci a me, manco avendo le palle per citarmi, dovresti scomoda' Freud piu' per te che per me, perche' te manco un cornuto sei...sei un rottame e fa bene a farse sbatte in giro quella che coabita co' te, perche' dicendo che e' la tua donna, se sconfina nell'onirico poi..

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma non sono adatta come amante!!! pensa te un'amante rompicoglioni  Una disgrazia  poi arriva Sbri e mi chiama facocera :rotfl::rotfl:


perchè ti devo chiamare facocera LittleFire? che hai combinato?

Lettere minatorie, telefonate anonime, diffamazione?
Come va qui con il nuovo amico? avete scritto tanto...


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè ti devo chiamare facocera LittleFire? che hai combinato?
> 
> Lettere minatorie, telefonate anonime, diffamazione?
> Come va qui con il nuovo amico? avete scritto tanto...


No no non mando nulla  stavo  solo illustrando la mia incapacità di esser amante :mrgreen: Il nuovo amico mi sa si è spaventato


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> cavoli solo 12 ore e trovo sto popò di robe.
> A me non toccano , se non fosse altro per il basso tenore dei commenti..
> Mi spiace vedere questo , ho provato a far chiarezza con "voi" per capire meglio..
> 
> ...


Maurone, qua è così.
Ci si ritrova a cercare di aiutare qualcuno poi a uno di noi parte una parola che qualcuno legge male e poi parte il delirio generale, non farci caso.
Poi ogni tanto fa bene pure qualche boiata da riderci su, anche se non era il caso di quello che ho letto.

Comunque benvenuto. Io ti direi solo: ascolta Tebe.
Ciao.


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> la virilità non è un cazzo che ti tira,la virilità è anche un modo di essere..






Parole sante!!!:up:


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*Chedire*



chedire ha detto:


> [/SIZE][/COLOR]Parole sante!!!:up:


Eppure sto mio modo di fare sta sul cazzo!


----------



## Sterminator (1 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eppure sto mio modo di fare sta sul cazzo!


Giusto dosaggio anche co' la dolcezza, ce vole....

se azzecchi er mix, diventi invincibbbile...


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*Ma*



Sterminator ha detto:


> Giusto dosaggio anche co' la dolcezza, ce vole....
> 
> se azzecchi er mix, diventi invincibbbile...


Ma dolcezza de che?ma non ci riesco....,questi se fanno riempì de corna è il problema e oscuro?


----------



## Sterminator (1 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dolcezza de che?ma non ci riesco....,questi se fanno riempì de corna è il problema e oscuro?


ma de fòri ...chettefrega de qua?...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*Ma*



Sterminator ha detto:


> ma de fòri ...chettefrega de qua?...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


De fori sò gia invincibbbbile....!


----------



## Sterminator (1 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> De fori sò gia invincibbbbile....!


ah beh, me credevo...:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (1 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma dolcezza de che?ma non ci riesco....,questi se fanno riempì de corna è il problema e oscuro?


Secondo me ,Stermi e Oscuro,c'e qualcosa che non torna....a parte noi tre,qui' sono tutti''svedesi''..moglie che fanno pompini fuori casa(cosa vuoi che sia dai....),altre che raccontano al maritino come era il cazzo dell'amante...bella anche quella della moglie,che chiama a cena l'amico,e per il ''dopocena''il Cornero marito si deve eclissare....

Sapete che vi dico...uomini cosi'non esistono....sono tutti finti.


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Secondo me ,Stermi e Oscuro,c'e qualcosa che non torna....a parte noi tre,qui' sono tutti''svedesi''..moglie che fanno pompini fuori casa(cosa vuoi che sia dai....),altre che raccontano al maritino come era il cazzo dell'amante...bella anche quella della moglie,che chiama a cena l'amico,e per il ''dopocena''il Cornero marito si deve eclissare....
> 
> Sapete che vi dico...uomini cosi'non esistono....sono tutti finti.


Si c'è qualcosa che non va sento puzza di bruciato...


----------



## lothar57 (1 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si c'è qualcosa che non va sento puzza di bruciato...


Meno male!!!!!!!Qua'sono tutti creduloni Oscu'....tordi e quaglie


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Secondo me ,Stermi e Oscuro,c'e qualcosa che non torna....a parte noi tre,qui' sono tutti''svedesi''..moglie che fanno pompini fuori casa(cosa vuoi che sia dai....),altre che raccontano al maritino come era il cazzo dell'amante...bella anche quella della moglie,che chiama a cena l'amico,e per il ''dopocena''il Cornero marito si deve eclissare....
> 
> Sapete che vi dico...uomini cosi'non esistono....sono tutti finti.



Lothar… e se fossi finto anche tu… e Oscuro…
La verità è che siamo tutti finti.
Chi più chi meno.
Io meno.
(poi su altre identità… puoi avere ragione. Anche io sento puzza di troll in alcuni thread)


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Lothar… e se fossi finto anche tu… e Oscuro…
> La verità è che siamo tutti finti.
> Chi più chi meno.
> Io meno.
> (poi su altre identità… puoi avere ragione. Anche io sento puzza di troll in alcuni thread)


ma che troll, dai. Al massimo fake e pure poco bravi.


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma che troll, dai. Al massimo fake e pure poco bravi.



Sempre gli stessi cliché… sì, è vero.
Che palle, però!


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eppure sto mio modo di fare sta sul cazzo!


Io sto discorso sulla virilità l'ho fatto un sacco di volte al maritozzo fedifrago ma non vuo' capire.Ti do il suo numero di cellulare , cosi glielo spieghi....con calma....


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*Certo*



chedire ha detto:


> Io sto discorso sulla virilità l'ho fatto un sacco di volte al maritozzo fedifrago ma non vuo' capire.Ti do il suo numero di cellulare , cosi glielo spieghi....con calma....


Certo....ma se perdo la calma...!


----------



## feather (1 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> A questo punto scatta la necessità di scegliere.
> E molte donne, forse la maggior parte, sceglie la stabilità della famiglia.


E lo fa perché ama te o il nido caldo, sicuro e accogliente?


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo....ma se perdo la calma...!


Ti autorizzo...In caso di bisogno portati anche Stermy ma non lothar che diventano compagni di merende...


----------



## feather (1 Aprile 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> si capisce che non hai mai provato un pompino come si deve, sai?


Purtroppo credo che Chiara abbia ragione. 
Mi dispiace per il povero Danny, un pompino con cim fatto come dio comanda è uno dei più grandi piaceri che la vita su questo pianeta offre.


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*Fidati*



chedire ha detto:


> Ti autorizzo...In caso di bisogno portati anche Stermy ma non lothar che diventano compagni di merende...


So essere molto incisivo e coercitivo.Fidati.


----------



## MK (1 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> giornalmente??che fantasia...io ho tre attivita'Caciotti,e giornalmente lavoro e stop.
> la mia''amica''se la vedro',spero la pross settimana,sara'dopo...boooh...direi 6 mesi.E mi tocchera'riconquistarla..:smile::smile::smile:
> Semplice...sono troie le mogli citate in queste storie no??


Tu invece sei un 'troio' Lothar? Ho letto dopo che era già stato chiesto. E non hai ancora risposto però 
Vorrei aggiungere, seriamente, come la mettiamo con questi uomini 'poco uomini' e con gli uomini che ammazzano sfregiano torturano stalkerizzano le donne (e delle volte ci vanno di mezzo pure i figli) che dicono di amare? Sono i due lati della stessa situazione? Mi piacerebbe che si cominciasse a rifletterne TRA UOMINI, perchè noi ne avremmo le palle piene. Noi donne che le palle ce le abbiamo. Senza se e senza ma.


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Purtroppo credo che Chiara abbia ragione.
> Mi dispiace per il povero Danny, un pompino con cim fatto come dio comanda *è uno dei più grandi piaceri che la vit*a su questo pianeta offre.



Non mettermi la pulce nell'orecchio...


----------



## lothar57 (1 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Tu invece sei un 'troio' Lothar? Ho letto dopo che era già stato chiesto. E non hai ancora risposto però
> Vorrei aggiungere, seriamente, come la mettiamo con questi uomini 'poco uomini' e con gli uomini che ammazzano sfregiano torturano stalkerizzano le donne (e delle volte ci vanno di mezzo pure i figli) che dicono di amare? Sono i due lati della stessa situazione? Mi piacerebbe che si cominciasse a rifletterne TRA UOMINI, perchè noi ne avremmo le palle piene. Noi donne che le palle ce le abbiamo. Senza se e senza ma.



Non lo so cara Mark, ..


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*Mk*



MK ha detto:


> Tu invece sei un 'troio' Lothar? Ho letto dopo che era già stato chiesto. E non hai ancora risposto però
> Vorrei aggiungere, seriamente, come la mettiamo con questi uomini 'poco uomini' e con gli uomini che ammazzano sfregiano torturano stalkerizzano le donne (e delle volte ci vanno di mezzo pure i figli) che dicono di amare? Sono i due lati della stessa situazione? Mi piacerebbe che si cominciasse a rifletterne TRA UOMINI, perchè noi ne avremmo le palle piene. Noi donne che le palle ce le abbiamo. Senza se e senza ma.


Gli uomini mi fanno schifo ma le donne non è che siano proprio tanto meglio e dai!


----------



## MK (1 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non lo so cara Mark, ..


Mark? So' femmina eh


----------



## MK (1 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gli uomini mi fanno schifo ma le donne non è che siano proprio tanto meglio e dai!


Ma su queste cose ragionate mai? Ne parlate mai? Tutti squilibrati che a un certo punto impazziscono di brutto? Io vedo gli uomini sempre più fragili, spero che le nuove generazioni siano diverse.


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*SI*



MK ha detto:


> Ma su queste cose ragionate mai? Ne parlate mai? Tutti squilibrati che a un certo punto impazziscono di brutto? Io vedo gli uomini sempre più fragili, spero che le nuove generazioni siano diverse.


Siamo d'accordo,ho scritto proprio questo per quel che riguarda gli uomini.E che le donne non sono tanto meglio...!Le donne di oggi.


----------



## MK (1 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Siamo d'accordo,ho scritto proprio questo per quel che riguarda gli uomini.E che le donne non sono tanto meglio...!Le donne di oggi.


Seriamente. Conosco tante donne in gamba, piene di interessi di passioni di amore, e vedo uomini che non riescono a trovare il senso, uomini che non possono stare senza una donna, poi magari la disprezzano e la tradiscono ma soli non riescono a stare. Ovvio non tutti sono così, ma sono fermi ancorati a ruoli che forse devono cambiare. Ma il cambiamento dovrebbe iniziare da voi.


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*Ma*



MK ha detto:


> Seriamente. Conosco tante donne in gamba, piene di interessi di passioni di amore, e vedo uomini che non riescono a trovare il senso, uomini che non possono stare senza una donna, poi magari la disprezzano e la tradiscono ma soli non riescono a stare. Ovvio non tutti sono così, ma sono fermi ancorati a ruoli che forse devono cambiare. Ma il cambiamento dovrebbe iniziare da voi.


Ma quale cambiamento?Ma la colpa è proprio di certe madri che hanno cresciutioi figli senza responsabilizzarli,senza valori,senza la cultura del rispetto,dell'onestà.Gli uomini son una massa di invertebrati,senza spina dorsale,mammoni e prepotenti,poi davanti alle corna invece di reagire da uomini o sparano o si appecoronano.Gli uomini tradiscono per superficialità,perche sono dei bamboccioni viziati ed egoisti.


----------



## MK (1 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quale cambiamento?Ma la colpa è proprio di certe madri che hanno cresciutioi figli senza responsabilizzarli,senza valori,senza la cultura del rispetto,dell'onestà.Gli uomini son una massa di invertebrati,senza spina dorsale,mammoni e prepotenti,poi davanti alle corna invece di reagire da uomini o sparano o si appecoronano.Gli uomini tradiscono per superficialità,perche sono dei bamboccioni viziati ed egoisti.


E i padri non esistono?


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> So essere molto incisivo e coercitivo.Fidati.


Mi fido....e speroLa speranza muore sempre per ultima


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Secondo me ,Stermi e Oscuro,c'e qualcosa che non torna....a parte noi tre,qui' sono tutti''svedesi''..moglie che fanno pompini fuori casa(cosa vuoi che sia dai....),altre che raccontano al maritino come era il cazzo dell'amante...*bella anche quella della moglie,che chiama a cena l'amico,e per il ''dopocena''il Cornero marito si deve eclissare....*
> 
> Sapete che vi dico...uomini cosi'non esistono....sono tutti finti.



Qual è? Me la sono persa... Dov'è sta storia?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> non ho mai letto le loro chat , lei cancellava tutto subito.
> Ho letto la chat con una sua amica dove le diceva che non era mai uscita , ma che con la fantasia aveva fatto di tutto e di più.
> e che più di una volta ha pensato di fare di più ma che poi io e mia figlia non lo meritavamo
> Questo è quello che mi fa incazzare , sembra che provi compassione e mi fa schifo.


Non posso andare oltre la pag 7 (quel che c'è in mezzo lo tralascio, speriamo non ci sia nulla di decisivo). Capisco che tu non voglia compassione ma quella non è compassione è rispetto, senso dell'impegno preso, non voler rovinare una cosa importante.
Poi lo apprezzerai.


----------



## Flavia (2 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Siamo d'accordo,ho scritto proprio questo per quel che riguarda gli uomini.E che le donne non sono tanto meglio...!Le donne di oggi.


Gentile Prof. Oscuro
ho un quesito da sottoporre
alla sua illustre persona
tempo fa entrò nel forum 
un uomo che aveva una moglie
che purtroppo soffriva
di un forte disagio mentale
(patologico)
quest uomo aveva trovato
una persona (amante)
che era per lui in questa situazione
una nuova motivazione 
per andare avanti
manco a dirlo fu letteralmente massacrato
mi chiedo allora
perchè in questo caso no
nel senso che tanti
hanno cercato di mettere una pezza
una parola gentile nei confronti della moglie
per quello che Lei sta passando
perchè Esimio Prof. Osuro
questo diverso atteggiamento?
la situazione è più o meno la stessa
una persona malata
e il coniuge che cerca altre vie di fuga


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2014)

*Flavia*



Flavia ha detto:


> Gentile Prof. Oscuro
> ho un quesito da sottoporre
> alla sua illustre persona
> tempo fa entrò nel forum
> ...


Buon giorno.Il caso che lei mi sottopone si presta ad una attenta valutazione.Non ricordo il 3d da lei attenzionato,e comunque queste diverse valutazioni potrebbero essere dettate dallo stato emotivo dei diversi utenti che hanno postato nei due 3d.In brevescuro non fa mai distinzioni,oscuro valuta le situazioni, non il sesso.Altri utenti possono avere diverse misure a seconda del sesso.Spero di essere stato esaustivo il giusto.


----------



## danny (2 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno.Il caso che lei mi sottopone si presta ad una attenta valutazione.Non ricordo il 3d da lei attenzionato,e comunque queste diverse valutazioni potrebbero essere dettate dallo stato emotivo dei diversi utenti che hanno postato nei due 3d.In brevescuro non fa mai distinzioni,oscuro valuta le situazioni, non il sesso.*Altri utenti possono avere diverse misure a seconda del sesso*.Spero di essere stato esaustivo il giusto.


Scusa... ma ho pensato a un'altra cosa!
(ridiamoci su, che non fa male)


----------



## Flavia (2 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno.Il caso che lei mi sottopone si presta ad una attenta valutazione.Non ricordo il 3d da lei attenzionato,e comunque queste diverse valutazioni potrebbero essere dettate dallo stato emotivo dei diversi utenti che hanno postato nei due 3d.In brevescuro non fa mai distinzioni,oscuro valuta le situazioni, non il sesso.Altri utenti possono avere diverse misure a seconda del sesso.Spero di essere stato esaustivo il giusto.


La ringrazio
per la Sua risposta
e per il tempo dedicato
che so sottratto ai Suoi 
importanti impegni:smile:
resto dell'idea che
2 pesi, e 2 misure
non va mai bene


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2014)

*Flavia*



Flavia ha detto:


> La ringrazio
> per la Sua risposta
> e per il tempo dedicato
> che so sottratto ai Suoi
> ...


Assolutamente d'accordo con lei!Le farò una piccola confessione.Anche io soffro di simpatie e antipatie,danny mi è simpatico e con lui sono sempre più compassato e compito che con altri.La natura umana è anche questo,anche io non sfuggo a questa regola.


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2014)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Scusa... ma ho pensato a un'altra cosa!
> (ridiamoci su, che non fa male)


Ma certo.


----------



## mauro (5 Aprile 2014)

ciao a tutti 
non so perchè ma mi sento che devo dire come stanno le cose ad oggi... , visto che vi ho coinvolto ..
Non so da dove iniziare , posso dire che negli ultimi due giorni le cose siano andate.,,
Inizio da venerdì sera quando abbiamo avuto un bel botta e risposta "aperto".
Si è tornati sui soliti discorsi e a detta sua , non si vede più Bella , è confusa ha bisogno di aiuto.. , e che voleva vedere se era ancora piacente e che doveva parlare dei nostri problemi con qualcuno che non conosceva .
Io le ho detto apertamente che ok hai bisogno di aiuto ma io sono qui e lo sono sempre stato , al suo lamento che non la cercavo più come una volta , le ho detto apertamente che questo mi fa incazzare alquanto visto che non la cercavo essendo stanco dei suoi oggi no..

Insomma per me una botta di cretinate atte alla sua compassione , tranne che per il fatto che ha problemi ad accettarsi.. 

Le ho detto chiaramente che comunque tutto questo non può essere una scusante ad avere amici maschi e finire a parlare di sesso con loro..

Ieri abbiamo passato una bella giornata assieme organizzata da lei , siamo andati in una SPA , è stata e sono stato dolce una giornata molto bella.
Ma oggi tornato alla quotidianità sono di nuovo immerso nei miei dubbi.
MI ha detto che mi ama e che vuole vivere con me , che questo è un nuovo inizio , ma io non avevo visto nessuna fine e questo mi fa stare male.

Non so quanto tempo ci vorrà per me accettare , dimenticare  è impossibile , non credo in quello che mi ha raccontato , nel modo in cui l'ha conosciuto e come si sia rapportata con lui (ho trovato il pizzino con il numero di cellulare del suo amico , chiaro che non l'ha conosciuto in internet) , questa mia continua preoccupazione mi fa andare a pezzi appena lei non è vicino a me.

Vedrò come sarà , la amo , ma faccio fatica ho il cuore molto pesante

ciao a tutti e grazie per ascoltarmi , siete gli unici con cui posso rapportarmi ,


----------



## Etrusco (5 Aprile 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> ciao a tutti
> non so perchè ma mi sento che devo dire come stanno le cose ad oggi... , visto che vi ho coinvolto ..
> Non so da dove iniziare , posso dire che negli ultimi due giorni le cose siano andate.,,
> Inizio da venerdì sera quando abbiamo avuto un bel botta e risposta "aperto".
> ...


difficile andare avanti con tutti questi dubbi...rimarranno scogli sul cammino


----------



## mauro (5 Aprile 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> difficile andare avanti con tutti questi dubbi...rimarranno scogli sul cammino


me ne sto accorgendo e tentando di dimenticare , ma al momento non ci riesco fino in fondo , sarà perchè sono passati solo 15gg?
non so


----------



## Diletta (5 Aprile 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> me ne sto accorgendo e tentando di dimenticare , ma al momento non ci riesco fino in fondo , sarà perchè sono passati solo 15gg?
> non so



Solo 15 giorni? Non ti invidio...
Nel mio caso sono passati anni eppure la pietra, anzi, il pietrone che ci ho messo sopra spesso si muove ancora e vuole scoperchiare il suo nauseante contenuto.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Solo 15 giorni? Non ti invidio...
> Nel mio caso sono passati anni eppure la pietra, anzi, il pietrone che ci ho messo sopra spesso si muove ancora e vuole scoperchiare il suo nauseante contenuto.


Colpa della tua curiosità...
Ok mi ci siedo io sul pietrone...
e ti dico...qui tra le mie braccia
che ti stampo un bacio di quelli 
truffaldini...


----------



## mauro (5 Aprile 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Solo 15 giorni? Non ti invidio...
> Nel mio caso sono passati anni eppure la pietra, anzi, il pietrone che ci ho messo sopra spesso si muove ancora e vuole scoperchiare il suo nauseante contenuto.


Immaginavo ,
soprattutto che ormai ho capito di che poco carattere ho a disposizione..
L'altra sera quando parlavamo , mi sembrava di essere un fidanzatino che tenta di conquistare la morosetta..
che sensazione.. dopo 12 anni di matrimonio non avrei mai pensato di trovarmi così.

Ho visto che a lei URTA e molto parlarne , mi ha quasi messo un ultimatum , del tipo mi sono presa le tue parole  , so di aver sbagliato ma ora basta così non si può continuare il rapporto.
Oltre a non sei più come una volta e bla bla bla..
Quindi alla fine sono sempre io il problema.

Bho non capisco più nulla
AIUTO!


----------



## erab (5 Aprile 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> Immaginavo ,
> soprattutto che ormai ho capito di che poco carattere ho a disposizione..
> L'altra sera quando parlavamo , mi sembrava di essere un fidanzatino che tenta di conquistare la morosetta..
> che sensazione.. dopo 12 anni di matrimonio non avrei mai pensato di trovarmi così.
> ...


E se si facesse una settimanina nella splendida località di foradibal?
Giusto per dare a tutti e due il tempo di scaricare un po la tensione.

PS: se preferisci puoi sempre farti tu una settimana a sensalarompibal.


----------



## Leda (5 Aprile 2014)

erab ha detto:


> E se si facesse una settimanina nella splendida località di *foradibal*?
> Giusto per dare a tutti e due il tempo di scaricare un po la tensione.
> 
> PS: se preferisci puoi sempre farti tu una settimana a sensalarompibal.



:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## mauro (5 Aprile 2014)

erab ha detto:


> E se si facesse una settimanina nella splendida località di foradibal?
> Giusto per dare a tutti e due il tempo di scaricare un po la tensione.
> 
> PS: se preferisci puoi sempre farti tu una settimana a sensalarompibal.


sai che l avevo pensata?mi sa che è quello che ci vuole..


----------



## disincantata (5 Aprile 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> sai che l avevo pensata?mi sa che è quello che ci vuole..



Io l'ho fatto ma non serve, se il pensiero è quello, resta un chiodo fisso. Una settimana orribile, penso avrei fatto meglio a restare a casa e litigarci furiosamente ogni notte. Rimpiango più le mancate litigate della settimana sola pochi giorni dopo la bomba.

Te lo sconsiglio, non adesso.


----------



## mauro (5 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io l'ho fatto ma non serve, se il pensiero è quello, resta un chiodo fisso. Una settimana orribile, penso avrei fatto meglio a restare a casa e litigarci furiosamente ogni notte. Rimpiango più le mancate litigate della settimana sola pochi giorni dopo la bomba.
> 
> Te lo sconsiglio, non adesso.


Sarà so solo che ora sono qui fronte pc mentre lei è a letto a dormire , certo ha lavorato tutto il giorno , ma almeno 5 minuti di parole non sarebbe male... bho


----------



## feather (6 Aprile 2014)

Non ha voglia di guardare in faccia agli errori che ha commesso, a nessuno piace, e se si può si evita di pensarci. Il profilo che viene vuori da quelle discussioni, il -suo- profilo, non è tanto bello da vedere, no?
Continuare a metterla di fronte a un riflesso di se che non le piace non può che metterla di cattivo umore e irritarla.


----------



## erab (6 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Non ha voglia di guardare in faccia agli errori che ha commesso, a nessuno piace, e se si può si evita di pensarci. Il profilo che viene vuori da quelle discussioni, il -suo- profilo, non è tanto bello da vedere, no?
> Continuare a metterla di fronte a un riflesso di se che non le piace non può che metterla di cattivo umore e irritarla.


Chiediamole scusa per il disturbo.


----------



## Diletta (6 Aprile 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> ciao a tutti
> non so perchè ma mi sento che devo dire come stanno le cose ad oggi... , visto che vi ho coinvolto ..
> Non so da dove iniziare , posso dire che negli ultimi due giorni le cose siano andate.,,
> Inizio da venerdì sera quando abbiamo avuto un bel botta e risposta "aperto".
> ...



Carissimo,
tua moglie ha cercato conferme sul suo essere ancora bella e seducente, ma non pensare che l'abbia fatto solo lei.
Credimi: è un problema comune a noi donne che fa capolino proprio a quell'età e ognuna cerca di arginarlo in qualche modo, combinando anche dei pasticci, come ha fatto tua moglie, che è uscita un po' dal seminato, ma mi permetto di dirti che questa sua deviazione non la vedo particolarmente grave tanto da minacciare il vostro matrimonio.
Questo, se per davvero i fatti si sono svolti come li hai descritti e cioè una storiella, o pseudo-storia rimasta a livello virtuale o forse pochissimo di più.
Se è così dovresti darle il peso che merita ragionandoci su e questo peso è portabile. 
Ma tu continui ad avere dei dubbi che ci sia dell'altro, vero?


----------



## disincantata (6 Aprile 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> Sarà so solo che ora sono qui fronte pc mentre lei è a letto a dormire , certo ha lavorato tutto il giorno , ma almeno 5 minuti di parole non sarebbe male... bho


I traditori non ne parlerebbero mai. 

Se fosse dipeso da mio marito avrebbe fatto carte false X essere trasparente, non sincero, invisible. 

Non riescono proprio a comprendere il bisogno di parlarne e di capire del tradito.

Devi essere tu ad imporglielo. 

Ha sbagliato lei.  Lei dovrebbe capirti.


----------



## Nobody (6 Aprile 2014)

a leggere queste storie rimpiango i tempi antichi di TraditoriAlRogo :mrgreen: Qualche vecchio frequentatore se lo ricorda?


----------



## disincantata (6 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> a leggere queste storie rimpiango i tempi antichi di TraditoriAlRogo :mrgreen: Qualche vecchio frequentatore se lo ricorda?


Io no ma mi piace.


----------



## disincantata (6 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Non ha voglia di guardare in faccia agli errori che ha commesso, a nessuno piace, e se si può si evita di pensarci. Il profilo che viene vuori da quelle discussioni, il -suo- profilo, non è tanto bello da vedere, no?
> Continuare a metterla di fronte a un riflesso di se che non le piace non può che metterla di cattivo umore e *irritarla.*



Sai che gliene può fregare ad un tradito dell'irritazione del traditore?

Un bel niente di niente.

O lei lo lascia, o deve rendere conto del suo comportamento.

Troppo comodo farsi i cazzi propri e poi fare pure la vittima.


----------



## Nobody (6 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io no ma mi piace.


un pazzo scatenato, ma divertentissimo da leggere...


----------



## disincantata (6 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> un pazzo scatenato, ma divertentissimo da leggere...



Proverò a cercare di leggerlo!


----------



## mauro (6 Aprile 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Carissimo,
> tua moglie ha cercato conferme sul suo essere ancora bella e seducente, ma non pensare che l'abbia fatto solo lei.
> Credimi: è un problema comune a noi donne che fa capolino proprio a quell'età e ognuna cerca di arginarlo in qualche modo, combinando anche dei pasticci, come ha fatto tua moglie, che è uscita un po' dal seminato, ma mi permetto di dirti che questa sua deviazione non la vedo particolarmente grave tanto da minacciare il vostro matrimonio.
> Questo, se per davvero i fatti si sono svolti come li hai descritti e cioè una storiella, o pseudo-storia rimasta a livello virtuale o forse pochissimo di più.
> ...


Si hai detto giusto.
Insomma 3 mesi di menzogne , ad ogni mia affermazione che era giusta seguiva una scusa che mi faceva sentire un fesso e una persona che dubitava della moglie in maniera sproporzionata...
e poi una cosa sa non poco conto è che io penso che se una persona ti guarda e ti racconta le cose capisco che vuole 
pentirsene.. mentre rispondere a domande solo dopo che ti hanno scoperto , qui mi vengono dubbi , tanti dubbi , che sto provando 
a passare ma vi dico la verità non ci sto riuscendo.

Non lo so 
bho


----------



## net (7 Aprile 2014)

Ciao, mauro... non ho consigli da darti, perchè non so come reagirei nella tua situazione. Ma ti mando un abbraccio, vedrai che pian piano la situazione si sbroglierà.

:abbraccio:


----------



## Diletta (7 Aprile 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> Si hai detto giusto.
> Insomma 3 mesi di menzogne , ad ogni mia affermazione che era giusta seguiva una scusa che mi faceva sentire un fesso e una persona che dubitava della moglie in maniera sproporzionata...
> e poi una cosa sa non poco conto è che io penso che se una persona ti guarda e ti racconta le cose capisco che vuole
> pentirsene.. mentre *rispondere a domande solo dopo che ti hanno scoperto *, qui mi vengono dubbi , tanti dubbi , che sto provando
> ...



Per quello: tranquillo che è tutto nella norma.
Così fan tutti...
Certo è che tu non la guardi già più con gli occhi di prima, e anche questo è perfettamente normale.
Solo il fatto di dubitare della persona che si ama non rientra nel codice dell'amore perché l'amore è fiducia e stima nell'altro, è completa apertura verso l'altro.
Quando queste vengono a mancare, siamo già distanti dall'idea che ho io dell'amore, è un'altra cosa.


----------



## andrea53 (7 Aprile 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Per quello: tranquillo che è tutto nella norma.
> Così fan tutti...
> Certo è che tu non la guardi già più con gli occhi di prima, e anche questo è perfettamente normale.
> Solo il fatto di dubitare della persona che si ama non rientra nel codice dell'amore perché l'amore è fiducia e stima nell'altro, è completa apertura verso l'altro.
> Quando queste vengono a mancare, siamo già distanti dall'idea che ho io dell'amore, è un'altra cosa.



Non è più come prima. Certo. C'è da considerare che quando uno dei partner si ammala tutto il mondo cambia, e non per lui solo. Le prospettive diventano inaspettatamente diverse e allora serve una grande forza, da parte di tutti e due, per riprendere il filo di un discorso interrotto di colpo da un evento esterno e imprevisto. Ci vuole una grande forza. Diventa necessario imboccare strade nuove e inesplorate e non tutti ci riescono. Bisogna attingere a una solidarietà non conosciuta prima. Un pozzo che non tutti sono capaci di avere.


----------



## mauro (7 Aprile 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Per quello: tranquillo che è tutto nella norma.
> Così fan tutti...
> Certo è che tu non la guardi già più con gli occhi di prima, e anche questo è perfettamente normale.
> Solo il fatto di dubitare della persona che si ama non rientra nel codice dell'amore perché l'amore è fiducia e stima nell'altro, è completa apertura verso l'altro.
> Quando queste vengono a mancare, siamo già distanti dall'idea che ho io dell'amore, è un'altra cosa.


Avete tutti ragione .. che posso dire..?
ci provo..


----------



## andrea53 (7 Aprile 2014)

*Dall'esterno...*



mauro ha detto:


> Avete tutti ragione .. che posso dire..?
> ci provo..


E' molto più facile trovarsi dalla parte della ragione. Per te, certo, tutto è molto più complicato. Per esperienza posso dirti che non s'immagina quale tempesta provoca una patologia complessa nella tua mente e in quella di chi ti sta vicino. Dovete trovare la forza, le risorse le abbiamo tutti, molte e anche inaspettate. In bocca al lupo!


----------



## mauro (7 Aprile 2014)

andrea53 ha detto:


> E' molto più facile trovarsi dalla parte della ragione. Per te, certo, tutto è molto più complicato. Per esperienza posso dirti che non s'immagina quale tempesta provoca una patologia complessa nella tua mente e in quella di chi ti sta vicino. Dovete trovare la forza, le risorse le abbiamo tutti, molte e anche inaspettate. In bocca al lupo!


CREPI!:up:
e grazie


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2014)

andrea53 ha detto:


> *E' molto più facile trovarsi dalla parte della ragione.* Per te, certo, tutto è molto più complicato. Per esperienza posso dirti che non s'immagina quale tempesta provoca una patologia complessa nella tua mente e in quella di chi ti sta vicino. Dovete trovare la forza, le risorse le abbiamo tutti, molte e anche inaspettate. In bocca al lupo!


eh, mica vero. Di solito i posti sono già tutti occupati.


----------



## andrea53 (8 Aprile 2014)

*Dicevo...*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh, mica vero. Di solito i posti sono già tutti occupati.


Nel senso di chi parla senza essere direttamente coinvolto nella situazione... 
Verde mio.


----------



## mauro (12 Aprile 2014)

andrea53 ha detto:


> Nel senso di chi parla senza essere direttamente coinvolto nella situazione...
> Verde mio.


Mamma mia a che ora che scrivo.... sarà perchè?
Perchè mi sento na M...A ho controllato il suo portafogli , si non resisto , mi sento non corretto ... ,
Mah cosa vedo un biglietto ben nascosto con il numero di cell dell'Amico di merende..

Non so più cosa pensare ... certo ora il cell non è più bloccato ma secondo me a sto punto ne ha un'altro...

Devo dire la verità: non ho più fiducia.

Ora lascio passare e a mente fredda rifletterò , certo che se la fiducia non torna... sarà colpa mia mah.. si vedrà

buona notte


----------



## lolapal (12 Aprile 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> Mamma mia a che ora che scrivo.... sarà perchè?
> Perchè mi sento na M...A ho controllato il suo portafogli , si non resisto , mi sento non corretto ... ,
> Mah cosa vedo un biglietto ben nascosto con il numero di cell dell'Amico di merende..
> 
> ...


Buongiorno Mauro. 
Vorrei farti una domanda: su questo foglietto c'è scritto il nome di lui?


----------



## Etrusco (12 Aprile 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> Mamma mia a che ora che scrivo.... sarà perchè?
> Perchè mi sento na M...A ho controllato il suo portafogli , si non resisto , mi sento non corretto ... ,
> Mah cosa vedo un biglietto ben nascosto con il numero di cell dell'Amico di merende..
> 
> ...


Certo però' che pure tua moglie......cacchio, possibile non riesca a tenersi a mente un numero di telefono? Ma non è' che lo fa apposta? Sarà' forse un esca per vedere come reagisci al ritrovamento?
no, perché sennò e proprio una dilettante!


----------



## biancoenero (12 Aprile 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Certo però' che pure tua moglie......cacchio, possibile non riesca a tenersi a mente un numero di telefono? Ma non è' che lo fa apposta? Sarà' forse un esca per vedere come reagisci al ritrovamento?
> no, perché sennò e proprio una dilettante!


Invece tu Etrusco ormai sei bravissimo in questo ,vero?


----------



## Etrusco (12 Aprile 2014)

biancoenero ha detto:


> Invece tu Etrusco ormai sei bravissimo in questo ,vero?


farsi beccare per la seconda volta col puzzino non mi sembra un caso...


----------



## biancoenero (12 Aprile 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> farsi beccare per la seconda volta col puzzino non mi sembra un caso...


Come tattica non la condivido...io sono per le cose chiare...o fai vedere tutto o nascondi tutto,e bene


----------



## Gian (12 Aprile 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> Mamma mia a che ora che scrivo.... sarà perchè?
> Perchè mi sento na M...A ho controllato il suo portafogli , si non resisto , mi sento non corretto ... ,
> Mah cosa vedo un biglietto ben nascosto con il numero di cell dell'Amico di merende..
> Non so più cosa pensare ... certo ora il cell non è più bloccato ma secondo me a sto punto ne ha un'altro...
> ...


caro Mauro....lo so che ti sto chiedendo una cosa impossibile.
*evita* di controllarla. Stai facendo quello che fanno/abbiamo fatto in tanti
e chi non sbaglia in questo mondo è pregato di alzare la mano.
ma stai facendo una cosa che fa male a te, e farà male a lei.

prova a ricostruirla quella fiducia, ma prova soprattutto a cambiare dentro te stesso.
Non è colpa di nessuno, vedrai.

un caro saluto


----------



## mauro (12 Aprile 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> caro Mauro....lo so che ti sto chiedendo una cosa impossibile.
> *evita* di controllarla. Stai facendo quello che fanno/abbiamo fatto in tanti
> e chi non sbaglia in questo mondo è pregato di alzare la mano.
> ma stai facendo una cosa che fa male a te, e farà male a lei.
> ...


Parole forti e piene di significato.
Ci provo , nel frattempo non le ho detto niente , ci mancherebbe ..

Ma ogni cosa che fa lei non va bene.. , ogni cosa che faccio io non va bene..
mi accorgo che sono molto duro con lei , e mi sento di dire che il mio stato d'animo attuale è la tristezza , al momento ho perso quella spensieratezza e giovialità che mi aveva sempre contraddistinto.

Grazie mille Gian


----------



## mauro (12 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Buongiorno Mauro.
> Vorrei farti una domanda: su questo foglietto c'è scritto il nome di lui?


No , a posso sapere anche quando lo ha scritto come arco temporale , visto che lo ha scritto dietro al cartoncino di una visita dentistica fatta non più di 1 mese fa.

La settima scorsa avevo trovato un'altro cartoncino con il numero con scritto Carmela..
Mi ero incavolato fisso e lei mi aveva detto che era "vecchio" , io l'ho lasciato da lei e non l'ho più visto , e ora compare questo nascosto "bene" dentro al portafoglio "senza nome".

Questo mi fa dubitare che sia "fresco".

Guardate ho come l'impressione che:

1. non l'ha conosciuto su Badoo , perchè per scrivere il primo aveva usato il retro di un arbre magique che lei ha nel negozio dove lavora , e quando l'ho fatto presente si è "intortata" dicendo che lo ha in macchina , quindi non era davanti al pc ,  e se con uno ti senti al telefono vuol dire che come minimo conosci il suo numero , quindi non hai bisogno di scriverlo su carta..
2. che stia vedendo come mi comporto..  è strana molto anche lei , ho come l'impressione che sia stanca e che voglia capire..



Sono confuso , magari sono solo paranoie...


----------



## Diletta (12 Aprile 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> Parole forti e piene di significato.
> Ci provo , nel frattempo non le ho detto niente , ci mancherebbe ..
> 
> Ma ogni cosa che fa lei non va bene.. , ogni cosa che faccio io non va bene..
> ...



Caro Mauro,
quello che ti ha detto Gian è eticamente giusto, ma assolutamente non praticabile in questi frangenti...
Non si può vivere sereni con il tarlo del dubbio, quindi che fare?
Levarselo, in ogni modo possibile.
Studia la cosa al tavolino con calma e raziocinio e improvvisati buon attore.
Non far trapelare le tue emozioni, così non dai adito ad altri sospetti da parte di lei, quindi mostrati rassicurato e tranquillo, è uno sforzo lo so, ma ce la puoi fare.
E intanto ci lavori di nascosto...
Obiettivo: la tua serenità a qualunque costo.
Così ho fatto io e così lo rifarei senza alcun problema.


----------



## mauro (12 Aprile 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Certo però' che pure tua moglie......cacchio, possibile non riesca a tenersi a mente un numero di telefono? Ma non è' che lo fa apposta? Sarà' forse un esca per vedere come reagisci al ritrovamento?
> no, perché sennò e proprio una dilettante!


Lo penso anch'io , mi sa che vuole controllare se controllo.... scusate il gioco di parole..


----------



## mauro (12 Aprile 2014)

Etrusco ha detto:


> farsi beccare per la seconda volta col puzzino non mi sembra un caso...


no , a secondo te a cosa corrisponderebbe?


----------



## Gian (12 Aprile 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> Sono confuso , magari sono solo paranoie...



....eh.....


----------



## Gian (12 Aprile 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Mauro,
> quello che ti ha detto Gian è eticamente giusto, ma assolutamente non praticabile in questi frangenti...
> Non si può vivere sereni con il tarlo del dubbio, quindi che fare?
> Levarselo, in ogni modo possibile.
> ...



non è eticamente giusto, è un modo per salvarsi la pelle.
come fa a studiare la cosa "con calma" se è in panico e/o in paranoia
(pensieri fissi, perchè si vede benissimo da come scrive). NOn sa che pesci prendere.
Come fa a non far trapelare le emozioni se è in una tempesta emozionale.
dovrebbe lavorare di nascosto....alla faccia della fiducia. 

Mauro: rimozione.
*ri-mo-zio-ne*. 

svagati con amici e fatti un bel giretto di orizzonte, così finisce che impazzisci
e ai tuoi guai, ne aggiungi altri.
sei un mesetto così.
ciao


----------



## mauro (12 Aprile 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Mauro,
> quello che ti ha detto Gian è eticamente giusto, ma assolutamente non praticabile in questi frangenti...
> Non si può vivere sereni con il tarlo del dubbio, quindi che fare?
> Levarselo, in ogni modo possibile.
> ...


Grazie Diletta , 
è quello che ho pensato di fare.
Partendo dal presupposto che :
1- non voglio finire con lei
2- se mi inc.... la perdo di sicuro con le solite scuse e finisce che il motivo alla fine ero io....
3- voglio vedere i suoi prossimi passi , e capire meglio , spero di sbagliarmi come lo facevo quando ho iniziato a insospettirmi , 
    ma poi tutto si è rivelato vero , ma ora non ho prove e se le dicessi qualcosa a riguardo il bigliettino , si arrabbierebbe di sicuro.

grazie


----------



## mauro (12 Aprile 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> non è eticamente giusto, è un modo per salvarsi la pelle.
> come fa a studiare la cosa "con calma" se è in panico e/o in paranoia
> (pensieri fissi, perchè si vede benissimo da come scrive). NOn sa che pesci prendere.
> Come fa a non far trapelare le emozioni se è in una tempesta emozionale.
> ...


Mi sa che tu di professione sei psicologo!
Hai detto tutto giusto su il mio stato d'animo.
Ieri sera sono uscito 2 ore con amici , ma credimi il mio pensiero era sempre sul chiodo fisso..


----------



## erab (12 Aprile 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> non è eticamente giusto, è un modo per salvarsi la pelle.
> come fa a studiare la cosa "con calma" se è in panico e/o in paranoia
> (pensieri fissi, perchè si vede benissimo da come scrive). NOn sa che pesci prendere.
> Come fa a non far trapelare le emozioni se è in una tempesta emozionale.
> ...


Scusa, la soluzione a un problema è ignorarlo?
Ma perché non l'hai detto prima!!!

Matteo!!! Matteo!!!! abbiamo risolto!!!!!
Sai quei duemila miliardi di euro di debito pubblico????
Digli alla Merkel che li IGNORIAMO!!!!!

Seriamente... ma che soluzione sarebbe?
Se Mauro ci sta male in un modo o nell'altro il problema deve 
affrontarlo.


----------



## Diletta (12 Aprile 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Scusa, la soluzione a un problema è ignorarlo?
> Ma perché non l'hai detto prima!!!
> 
> Matteo!!! Matteo!!!! abbiamo risolto!!!!!
> ...



Non te lo posso dare, quindi ti dò il verde virtuale! :up:


----------



## Diletta (12 Aprile 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> Grazie Diletta ,
> è quello che ho pensato di fare.
> Partendo dal presupposto che :
> 1- non voglio finire con lei
> ...



Bravo!
Se fai trapelare qualcosa sul biglietto sei fregato, non solo si arrabbierebbe, ma sarebbe sempre più guardinga e attenta nel caso i tuoi sospetti fossero fondati.
E tu non avresti risolto niente se non peggiorare la situazione.
Ma hai telefonato a quel cellulare per sentire chi ti risponde?
Questa è la primissima cosa che farei.


----------



## Etrusco (12 Aprile 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> no , a secondo te a cosa corrisponderebbe?



Magari un tranell? Sarà il numero del dentista? Pensa come ti ridurrebbe se l'accusassi del puzzino e poi scoprissi che e il numero del dentista?


----------



## mauro (12 Aprile 2014)

Ho già telefonato ancora all'inizio del sospetto ed è il numero dell'Amico..
che lei mi diceva che era il fidanzato della collega... all'inizio l'ho spiegato...

a breve lo chiamo e spero con un tranello di capire chi sia...


----------



## disincantata (12 Aprile 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> Ho già telefonato ancora all'inizio del sospetto ed è il numero dell'Amico..
> che lei mi diceva che era il fidanzato della collega... all'inizio l'ho spiegato...
> 
> a breve lo chiamo e spero con un tranello di capire chi sia...


Ciao Mauro. 

Se puoi fallo chiamare da altri. 

Ti tradiresti X l'emozione e faresti danni. 

Concordo con Diletta.  Non si puo' vivere con l'ansia del dubbio. 

Se puoi permettertelo economicamente incarica uno specialista. 

Fornendogli il numero di cellulare un esperto informatico in pochi giorni scoprira' i msg e tel.


----------



## mauro (12 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ciao Mauro.
> 
> Se puoi fallo chiamare da altri.
> 
> ...


Non posso farlo fare a nessuno... e penso tu possa capire il perchè.
Penso che settimana prossima incaricherò qualcuno , non vivo più..
Anche se dovrò vedere quanto costa... economicamente non nuoto nell'oro..


----------



## Gian (12 Aprile 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> Mi sa che tu di professione sei psicologo!
> Hai detto tutto giusto su il mio stato d'animo.
> Ieri sera sono uscito 2 ore con amici ,
> ma credimi il mio pensiero* era sempre sul chiodo fisso*..



eh caro....forse ci siamo passati ....
non far cazzate !!
Io tempo fa ho dato retta a un paio di soggetti qui dentro, non nel senso
che mi sono fatto manipolare da loro il cervello, ma avevo un'idea folle
che mi ronzava nella testa e 3 o 4 "soloni" l'hanno incoraggiata.(*)
responsabilità *mia*, ovvio, ma tornando a noi,attento a quel che fai,
che tu di guai ne hai sino al collo.
prendi questa discussione come una libera chiacchierata tra amici,
come ieri sera, eventualmente contatta un aiuto psicologico vero.
*Cautela*.


(*) _che bello fare i frocetti col culo degli altri._


----------



## Gian (12 Aprile 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Scusa, la soluzione a un problema è ignorarlo?
> Ma perché non l'hai detto prima!!!
> 
> Matteo!!! Matteo!!!! abbiamo risolto!!!!!
> ...



ma devo risponderti ?




P.S. vabbè Mauro...ti scrivo in privato che è meglio...


----------



## disincantata (12 Aprile 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> Non posso farlo fare a nessuno... e penso tu possa capire il perchè.
> Penso che settimana prossima incaricherò qualcuno , non vivo più..
> Anche se dovrò vedere quanto costa... economicamente non nuoto nell'oro..


A volte qui entrano esperti di informatica. 

Magari ti sanno dire se conoscendo il numero c'e' la possibilita' di verificare le chiamate e i msg. 

Io ho registrato il numero di mio marito nel sito del gestore telefonico e stampato i tabulati della miriade di tel e msg con orari e durata. 

Devi pero' essere in possesso del cellulare al momento della registrazione.  Anche solo x pochi minuti. 

Danielacala aveva attivato il gps sul  cellulare del compagno. 

Mio nipote ha messo un marchingegno nel tel x scoprire,  ed aveva ragione , il tradimento dellla futura sposa. 
Matrimonio annullato due mesi prima del si.
Ognuno si arrangia come puo'.


----------



## lolapal (12 Aprile 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> No , a posso sapere anche quando lo ha scritto come arco temporale , visto che lo ha scritto dietro al cartoncino di una visita dentistica fatta non più di 1 mese fa.
> 
> La settima scorsa avevo trovato un'altro cartoncino con il numero con scritto Carmela..
> Mi ero incavolato fisso e lei mi aveva detto che era "vecchio" , io l'ho lasciato da lei e non l'ho più visto , e ora compare questo nascosto "bene" dentro al portafoglio "senza nome".
> ...


La mia impressione, anche da come racconti le cose, è che siete entrati in una spirale dove tu vedi tutto nero e lei ha paura e scappa...


----------



## Gian (12 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> A volte qui entrano esperti di informatica.
> Magari ti sanno dire se conoscendo il numero c'e' la possibilita' di verificare le chiamate e i msg.
> *Io ho registrato il numero di mio marito nel sito del gestore telefonico e stampato i tabulati della miriade di tel e msg con orari e durata. *
> Devi pero' essere in possesso del cellulare al momento della registrazione.  Anche solo x pochi minuti.
> ...


guarda, te lo dico con tutta l'amicizia che nutro per te e in tono assolutamente confidenziale:
il grassettato è commettere un reato.
non aggiungo altro...meglio. 


anzi....
http://www.affaritaliani.it/Rubriche/comunione_separazione/privacy-infedelta221112.html


----------



## Valerio2 (12 Aprile 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> ciao a tutti mi presento sono Mauro e da alcune settimane vi leggo..Se ho trovato questo forum è perchè ho un problema e ora vi chiedo aiuto ho bisogno di sfogarmi e trovare "calma".Sono sposato da 12 anni ed ho una figlia di 8 anni,In questi anni io e mia moglie abbiamo passato periodi molto duri per problemi finanziari e di mia salute , io sono ammalato di una malattia neurologica invalidante.Da circa 3 mesi vedevo che mia moglie mi stava nascondendo qualcosa , era riservata passava ore al pc alla sera , ma diceva che era con i suoi familiari , mia moglie è straniera.Aveva messo la password sullo smartphone dicendomi che le erano partite involontariamente delle telefonate.. ma io insistevo perchè lo lasciasse libero , lei si arrabbiava dicendomi che ero il solito geloso.Ho iniziato a controllare i suoi tabulati online e trovavo una miriade di sms verso un numero che non conoscevo , mi sentivo male per quello che io facevo (spiarla) ma non riuscivo a fare a meno finchè un giorno le ho chiesto di chi fosse quel numero e lei mi disse che era della sua nuova collega..Io non credendoci un giorno ho chiamato e mi rispose un uomo e riagganciai subito.Passa del tempo e glielo dico , lei va su tutte le furie dicendomi che era il ragazzo della sua collega e se ero pazzo di fare cose del genere mettendo a repentaglio il rapporto della sua "amica".MI sento nuovamente male ma non riesco a crederle non volevo perderla..Finchè una settimana fa scopro che lei scrive in chat facebook con una sua amica che si sente con uno con cui non ha fatto ancora nulla , ma che avrebbe voglia di osare , che si sente attratta sessualmente da lui ma che ha paura di sbagliare.Io qui non resisto , non voglio dire che ho scoperto (sono una m....a) ma voglio che sia lei a confessare , ci provo per 2 ore ma lei nega tutto dicendomi che se continuo a dubitare di lei è meglio che ci parliamo su come continuare che così è impossibile.A questo punto le dico che ho letto tutto , lei rimane gelata.Io da una settimana continuo a tornare sull'argomento vedo che lei è stanca di parlarne ho paura di perderla.E' una donna bellissima , ma lei mi dice che non si vede più bella e voleva vedere se era ancora attraente e che si era iscritta a badoo.. , aveva bisogno di una persona con cui parlare dei nostri problemi per sfogarsi , non ha amiche con cui parlare di questi problemi , e che solo dopo è iniziato un corteggiamento forte.Non so cosa fare ho il numero di lui ma lei mi ha detto che si sono messaggiati per finire con tutto perchè non vuole finire con il nostro rapporto.Nn so come crederle , non ci riesco , ho paura che alla prima debolezza ci ricaschi.Ho il numero di lui ma lei mi dice che lui non centra e non devo rovinargli la sua vita(anche lui è sposato) e gli ha promesso che io non so nulla e non verrò a sapere di nulla.Anche questa cosa mi fa star male sembra che sia più importante lui che noi.Vorrei sapere la sua identità ma non so come farlo in internet non trovo il suo numero.Cosa devo fare come mi devo comportare.Aiutatemi e grazie per chi mi ha letto finalmente ho potuto parlarne con qualcuno , non voglio farlo con le persone che conosco.Grazie vi aspetto aiutatemi p.s.: la amo


Ciao è molto difficile darti un consiglio ma a me è successa la stessa cosa con la mia ex compagna, per mia fortuna non avevamo figli ed abitavamo in una casa in affitto, io dopo una mega litigata ho preso e me ne sono andato di casa, non è stato così facile come sembra ed ho passato veramente un brutto periodo, lei mi dava del pazzo perché avevo insinuato qualcosa e passava le ore su facebook dicendo che chattava con amiche per evadere ed altre cose che hai elencato tu...., ormai avevo intuito la cosa e mi sono detto "cornuto si ma anche mazziato no", forse ho sbagliato e mi sono fatto guidare soltanto dall'orgoglio ma adesso che la verità è venuta a galla ho capito che quella donna prima o poi mi avrebbe rovinato magari con dei figli, alla fine ho scoperto che si è messa con un suo ex collega nostro amico di famiglia, uno che ho sempre accolto in casa ed aiutato come un'amico rovinando anche la famiglia dello stronzo, anch'io ho avuto dei problemi di lavoro ed in passato anche di salute, ma credimi puoi farcela non sono i problemi che ci devono tenere legati alla persona sbagliata sperando che ci accompagni lungo il nostro cammino, io adesso ho cambiato città ed andrò a fare il lavoro che sognavo da bambino anche se precario, sono solo all'inizio ma incomincio ad intravedere la luce di una nuova vita e sicuramente migliore!!! Ti faccio tanti auguri e spero tu riesca a prendere la decisione giusta, l'importante è non farsi umiliare o trattare come delle merdacce!


----------



## feather (15 Aprile 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> il grassettato è commettere un reato.


E quindi?
Se uno ha dei sospetti farà delle verifiche no? Quello dalla parte del torto è il traditore, se davvero ci tiene sarà lui a prendere le dovute cautele e contromisure.


----------



## erab (15 Aprile 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> ma devo risponderti ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi perdoni eccellenza. 
Mai e poi mai avrei voluto disturbare la sua quiete.


----------



## mauro (21 Aprile 2014)

*finito di cercare*

ciao a tutti , torno dopo un pò di tempo... e torno per dirvi che la situazione con mia moglie si è tranquillizzata.
Finalmente ieri mi ha raccontato molto...
Come sospettavo , mai conosciuto nessuno in internet , ma sul posto di lavoro...

Non dico altro sono cose sue e non mie , mi va di crederle e posso capire il suo momento di debolezza , tenterò e credo che per amore ci riuscirò a passare sopra a tutto.

Vi ringrazio indistintamente del sostegno ricevuto , mi avete aiutato tantissimo chi con consigli e chi con affermazioni "forti".

Grazie ancora e a presto..


----------



## disincantata (21 Aprile 2014)

mauro ha detto:


> ciao a tutti , torno dopo un pò di tempo... e torno per dirvi che la situazione con mia moglie si è tranquillizzata.
> Finalmente ieri mi ha raccontato molto...
> Come sospettavo , mai conosciuto nessuno in internet , ma sul posto di lavoro...
> 
> ...



:up::up::up:


----------

